# FrenchBox [Spoilers]



## MoiSurtout (Aug 20, 2014)

I don't really have spoilers, I just put that in the title to warn people in case any turn up. 

I read about FrenchBox on MSA:

https://getfrenchbox.com

It's $24/month but the first box is $14. Brands mentioned are Chateau D'Esclans, Caron Paris, Sothys, Durance, Missiu, Élienneraff and Caudelie



> Join FrenchBox and receive personalised chic products,
> accessories and delicacies from France every month!


I signed up in a heartbeat, mostly because the actual box is really cute.


----------



## Deareux (Aug 20, 2014)

I signed up in a heart beat too since I love everything French! It looks like the slots are already filled for this month from what I've seen over at MSA's comment section. The box is tres chic too!


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Aug 20, 2014)

Just signed up, too!  Thank you for the tip, MoiSurtout!!

I signed up for the month to month for $14.00 and no tax or shipping. 

Yeah!  So excited to have a new box.  Kinda tempted to sign up for another.


----------



## chelsealynn (Aug 20, 2014)

I signed up.  I figured I would try it for a month and to see how it is.  I can't wait to get it!


----------



## MET (Aug 20, 2014)

Signed up for myself and ordered one as a gift (different shipping address) - hopefully it will be a pretty box.


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 20, 2014)

I am VERY interested in this box, but I think I'll give it at least a month before I sign up. I'm a little wary of new boxes. I really hope it turns out awesome! There's a French sub called "My Little Box" that I'd love to be able to get, so hopefully this will be similar!


----------



## ChullBird (Aug 20, 2014)

I want to see how it looks first, but my interest is piqued.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Aug 21, 2014)

I subscribed for the September box. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so excited!!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Aug 21, 2014)

Ohh la la! I just subscribed.


----------



## celiajuno (Aug 21, 2014)

I have got to stop coming to this forum, it is bad for my wallet. That box is so adorable and I love Caron products. Caron powder is the best and the powder puffs are divine.


----------



## BrierReviewer (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm waiting on this one, but I'm excited to see what you guys get. Please post when your box arrives!


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 21, 2014)

This looks promising.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm not a Francophile by any means, so this box isn't too appealing, BUT....and it's a mighty big but, I am a _total_ perfume ho, and Caron is my favorite house.


----------



## feisty1 (Aug 24, 2014)

I am so tempted by this box. I miss France so much that this would be right up my alley!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 24, 2014)

Really tempted to sign up for one month just because I've been bored with Birchbox lately. I love foreign products.


----------



## normajean2008 (Aug 25, 2014)

This box looks like it could be pretty fun.  I've missed the cut off for the next box though, so I'm going to wait and see how it turns out.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Aug 25, 2014)

JolieFleurs said:


> I'm not a Francophile by any means, so this box isn't too appealing, BUT....and it's a mighty big but, I am a _total_ perfume ho, and Caron is my favorite house.


My favorite perfume is Caron's Fleurs de Rocaille.  I don't suppose they will send it, but I can always dream.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 25, 2014)

Did you all do the one year ($17/month)? Or the $14 for the 1st month and $24 each month after?  I got so burned by a crappy box in the past (cant even remember the name of it anymore...but it was sold a few times.. someone named Agnes first started it).  Since then, I decided to be hesitant about getting yearly subscriptions up-front. Who know if it's that company that is launching this one? or who is behind this company?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 25, 2014)

Seems pretty early stages - soliciting french brands - http://frenchdistrict.com/floride/adresse/frenchbox-produits-francais-boite-etats-unis/#ixzz3BRjQ7U2V


----------



## JolieFleurs (Aug 25, 2014)

Beautyboxgal said:


> My favorite perfume is Caron's Fleurs de Rocaille.  I don't suppose they will send it, but I can always dream.


I agree; they will probably send the newer ones ( I've heard good things about L'Accord Code 119) but I'd love some Poivre or Nuit de Noel! (Or Yatagan; can you imagine the talk?!)


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 25, 2014)

I will wait to see the first box. I'm not overly anxious.


----------



## celiajuno (Aug 25, 2014)

mishmish said:


> Did you all do the one year ($17/month)? Or the $14 for the 1st month and $24 each month after?  I got so burned by a crappy box in the past (cant even remember the name of it anymore...but it was sold a few times.. someone named Agnes first started it).  Since then, I decided to be hesitant about getting yearly subscriptions up-front. Who know if it's that company that is launching this one? or who is behind this company?


I signed up for the monthly subscription. I don't want to fork over $200 to a company I am not sure will be around in a year.


----------



## Sherr (Aug 25, 2014)

mishmish said:


> Did you all do the one year ($17/month)? Or the $14 for the 1st month and $24 each month after?  I got so burned by a crappy box in the past (cant even remember the name of it anymore...but it was sold a few times.. someone named Agnes first started it).  Since then, I decided to be hesitant about getting yearly subscriptions up-front. Who know if it's that company that is launching this one? or who is behind this company?


You're probably thinking about SeasonsBox.  I bought a year's subscription too, and got burned.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 25, 2014)

Sherr said:


> You're probably thinking about SeasonsBox.  I bought a year's subscription too, and got burned.


Yes I remembered the name later.  That's it.  Such a waste of money.  It makes me look at subscriptions - like this one - very differently. Like the fact that there very little information on their website, including who is running it.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 25, 2014)

mishmish said:


> Yes I remembered the name later.  That's it.  Such a waste of money.  It makes me look at subscriptions - like this one - very differently. Like the fact that there very little information on their website, including who is running it.


I agree with what you are saying. This box I am way more hesitant to even pay for one month. They have no info on their site about who they are. A person could make this all up and disappear with your money.  I guess I am not a trusting person.  I usually am if I had more info. Plus since they are unknown how are they going to get companys in france to just give them products.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 28, 2014)

I signed up for the first box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Cant wait!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 29, 2014)

mishmish said:


> Yes I remembered the name later.  That's it.  Such a waste of money.  It makes me look at subscriptions - like this one - very differently. Like the fact that there very little information on their website, including who is running it.


I was REALLY pressured into getting a yearly Seasons box subscription, but did not do so. I stayed month to month. After what happened with them  and a few others, I will always be month to month unless there is no option for month to month AND I know without a doubt that the company is reliable and stable, and has great curation. 

I also remember some really serious problems with the USA Luxe box a couple of years ago, and I don't think they ever recovered in the US market. They still send me " sign up" deals- I send them to the junk email. Once burned, twice shy.

ETA: I did sign up for one month with French box. We shall see...


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 29, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> This box looks like it could be pretty fun.  I've missed the cut off for the next box though, so I'm going to wait and see how it turns out.


They've extended sign up until Sept. 1 per their FB.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 29, 2014)

Not taking any chances with anything new and with very little info. I have been burned to many times


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 29, 2014)

What kind of info are people wanting that's not available for a new sub? Did people know what Birchbox was at first?  I used to buy most of the brands the French Box co. has listed as partners in their boxes when I shopped in Paris every spring for years.. 
This company lists a DBA in Miami Beach, FL, with a phone number, and is also actively advertising for French brands to add to their boxes.
Neither of these activities look suspicious to me. What am I missing for a brand new sub? There's no magazine tie in like Allure Box, which we are now learning really wasn't much of a tie in at all for 2+ years but is now, but other than that, what is " shady" or " iffy" about them?

I am asking sincerely because I don't know and want to learn.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 29, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> What kind of info are people wanting that's not available for a new sub? Did people know what Birchbox was at first?  I used to buy most of the brands the French Box co. has listed as partners in their boxes when I shopped in Paris every spring for years..
> 
> This company lists a DBA in Miami Beach, FL, with a phone number, and is also actively advertising for French brands to add to their boxes.
> 
> ...


 The founders of birchbox were written up all over the place.  They had backing and they were written up in places like the NY times and other places.   This sub appeared out of no where and can disappear the same way.   No one knows who is behind this sub or if this sub will be what it claims to be.  Someone posted a link that showed they were looking for items for the box.  Birchbox doesn't have to do that.  This is not in any league with birchbox.  They can be like the bondi sub and take your money and walk away.   It happens all  the time.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 29, 2014)

I think the first box will be great the question is if they can actually get French companies to give them products. The first box or few boxes are usually great when boxes start.   The question is can they make it 6 months from now.   If they are advertising as much as they are in French news papers it would be a possibility they do not have products to fill their boxes in the future.    

birchbox has  800.000   subscribers. took them  4 years to get that many .Harvard Business School grads Katia Beauchamp and Hayley Barna founded it and made it known they were behind this company. from day one.  I think popsugar is also a very successful box don't know the amt of people who get that box though.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 29, 2014)

Megan2 said:


> The founders of birchbox were written up all over the place.  They had backing and they were written up in places like the NY times and other places.   This sub appeared out of no where and can disappear the same way.   No one knows who is behind this sub or if this sub will be what it claims to be.  Someone posted a link that showed they were looking for items for the box.  Birchbox doesn't have to do that.  This is not in any league with birchbox.  They can be like the bondi sub and take your money and walk away.   It happens all  the time.


Has anyone with access to Lexis Nexis done any checking on the LLC listed as French Box's owners? I no longer have access, but it might be an easy way to verify when the company was established, who the officers are, etc. 

I remember when " The Glam Bag" had some celeb. write ups too, and they were a hot mess anyway. There have been several boxes with celeb. names attached which are " not great" at all, so I'm not sure how much a name means. The business reputation of the business partners matters if one cares that much about $14 or so, or wants to verify facts.

I don't think subscription boxes offer boxes 3 months or so out like Bondi did with their nail polishes, so I don't see the similarity, unless someone subbed to a long term commitment. IF anyone has purchased a long term subscription, then, well, to me, that's unwise and unlikely to happen with people like us who have seen bad things happen to good subscriptions in the past. And I think MuT subscribers are probably the largest subscription box aggregate in the USA, at least.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 29, 2014)

Megan2 said:


> I think the first box will be great the question is if they can actually get French companies to give them products. The first box or few boxes are usually great when boxes start.   The question is can they make it 6 months from now.   If they are advertising as much as they are in French news papers it would be a possibility they do not have products to fill their boxes in the future.
> 
> birchbox has  800.000   subscribers. took them  4 years to get that many .Harvard Business School grads Katia Beauchamp and Hayley Barna founded it and made it known they were behind this company. from day one.  I think popsugar is also a very successful box don't know the amt of people who get that box though.


Pop Sugar Must Have Box has a more impressive " pedigree" and backing than Birchbox did or does. IDK how the numbers measure up. I see them as being vastly different because Birchbox is the least expensive USA sub box of curated items available as far as I know, and Pop Sugar is curated very differently and oriented to perhaps a different demographic. If I was a college student, I'd buy Birchbox and maybe one other, max.

Since I am in a different demographic, I like larger sized boxes and products which are prestige brand names. It is hard to find sub boxes that can combine the great brands with good sizes for obvious reasons. Net A Porter is about the only one I can think of which does this effectively, and the price reflects the differences.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

What breed is the puppy in your avatar? My Maltese boys looked a bit like that after their first major grooming- they looked like Tribbles going in, LOL.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 29, 2014)

Boxes will ship the 5-10th of Sept  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Aug 29, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Boxes will ship the 5-10th of Sept  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Saffyra, Where did you read this, please?


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 30, 2014)

@@Beautyboxgal It's on their facebook page


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Aug 30, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> @@Beautyboxgal It's on their facebook page


Thank you!  : )


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Aug 30, 2014)

Just subscribed for a second box.  It looks to me like they have put a lot of work into their facebook page, which suggests that their hearts are in this.  My subscription numbers are #277 and #672.  This is the fun period where I get to dream about what I could receive. 

I found it interesting that their facebook page does not mention curation or beauty tips or specific products.  It lists stereotypical french quotes and fashion pictures, which remind you that the box is FRENCH.  This suggests to me that, rather than being a fashion, lifestyle or beauty box like most of the others claim, the box may simply be a niche way of distributing french products, which also works for me.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 30, 2014)

Since the partner names they have listed are Parisian cosmetic firms, I'd tend to think it's going to be a cosmetic/ skin care oriented subscription... However, there's so much in France that I love, I'd be fine with almost anything imported from France..Some things which are quite desirable need to travel differently than cosmetics do, though..


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 30, 2014)

More info from their Facebook page: "Some will be full size, some will be travel size, some will be samples..."

They're also going to do a referral program, too.


----------



## penny13 (Sep 4, 2014)

Anyone else getting nervous we haven't heard anything? Has anyone gotten any shipping notices or emails?  Some people have been posting on their facebook page, but they haven't responded/posted in the last few days. Hope we don't have another bad situation on our hands....=/

EDIT: They just responded to a tweet - "Packing is underway, we're shipping next week...the box is gorgeous! #SoExcited" 

Fingers crossed...


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 4, 2014)

penny13 said:


> Anyone else getting nervous we haven't heard anything? Has anyone gotten any shipping notices or emails?  Some people have been posting on their facebook page, but they haven't responded/posted in the last few days. Hope we don't have another bad situation on our hands....=/
> 
> EDIT: They just responded to a tweet - "Packing is underway, we're shipping next week...the box is gorgeous! #SoExcited"
> 
> Fingers crossed...


They must be packing the boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  And they did say shipping would be the 5-10th so that makes sense.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 7, 2014)

OMG OMG OMG!!!! This box looks amazzinggggggg.

Update* Well crap, they don't ship to Canada...and there contact form does not work *sigh*


----------



## gcc69 (Sep 7, 2014)

FYI - on their FB page, someone asked, "Will everyone receive the same box (i.e. products or color of products or size of items) or will there be variations?" and they responded, "Two persons can receive a slightly different box. It is a surprise Box."

Someone else asked about shipping to Canada and they said they are working on it.


----------



## Queennie (Sep 7, 2014)

Just ordered one! I am very excited!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 7, 2014)

I think this box has a great concept.  I am looking forward to this sub


----------



## Sheryl Walder (Sep 9, 2014)

Just got an email that they are starting to ship.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 9, 2014)

I caved. Looks like this will be in one of their boxes (don't know if anyone mentioned as I didnt go back and read every post): http://www.missiu.net


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 9, 2014)

Looks like the Founder is also the webmaster: www.linkedin.com/in/*benborie   *

:/  Interesting. 

"Founder" is the new catchphrase for anyone doing something new though (kinda like editor back in the day - everyone was an "Editor").


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 9, 2014)

I think it's the wife.  From my deductions and internetz search, its a husband and wife who started an LLC in the French District in.... some florida city I can't remember.  My guess is, that this is something the wife wants to do and the husband put his business name up with hers on her business application (he has his own LLC, too).  Or something like that.

It's definitely not a company with a board of directors or anything.  It's a startup for sure.  I'm definitely not signing up for a long term thing but I'm happy to subscribe for now.  If/when they go under they won't be taking more than the $24 for that month.  And I'd probably get it back from the cc company anyway.

Although the husbands name is Mikal Cohen and the wifes is something like Alicia.  

I did look up Ben Borie and he is the guy who runs the French District newspaper that French Box advertised in.  So I think that's a totally different company than French Box.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 9, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I think it's the wife.  From my deductions and internetz search, its a husband and wife who started an LLC in the French District in.... some florida city I can't remember.  My guess is, that this is something the wife wants to do and the husband put his business name up with hers on her business application (he has his own LLC, too).  Or something like that.
> 
> It's definitely not a company with a board of directors or anything.  It's a startup for sure.  I'm definitely not signing up for a long term thing but I'm happy to subscribe for now.  If/when they go under they won't be taking more than the $24 for that month.  And I'd probably get it back from the cc company anyway.
> 
> ...


 I read somewhere that they are 3 French friends who started the French district for French americans.  They  decided to make a French box to bring some of france to the usa.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 9, 2014)

I just got an email from her stating they are looking into shipping internationally to Canada  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yay!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 9, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I think it's the wife.  From my deductions and internetz search, its a husband and wife who started an LLC in the French District in.... some florida city I can't remember.  My guess is, that this is something the wife wants to do and the husband put his business name up with hers on her business application (he has his own LLC, too).  Or something like that.
> 
> It's definitely not a company with a board of directors or anything.  It's a startup for sure.  I'm definitely not signing up for a long term thing but I'm happy to subscribe for now.  If/when they go under they won't be taking more than the $24 for that month.  And I'd probably get it back from the cc company anyway.
> 
> ...


Well it was Ben Borie in the email after I signed up.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 9, 2014)

mishmish said:


> Well it was Ben Borie in the email after I signed up.


 Its not a husband and wife its 3 friends from france lead by Ben Borie. I think this box is his.  They appear to have connections to france and I hope this box goes well . I think this box is a wonderful idea.  I am excited for them and love the website and facebook they have.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 9, 2014)

Mommylovesmakeup said:


> I read somewhere that they are 3 French friends who started the French district for French americans.  They  decided to make a French box to bring some of france to the usa.


That makes the most sense.  If only they put info on the website, then we wouldn't look and wonder  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Sep 10, 2014)

mishmish said:


> Looks like the Founder is also the webmaster: www.linkedin.com/in/*benborie   *
> 
> :/  Interesting.
> 
> "Founder" is the new catchphrase for anyone doing something new though (kinda like editor back in the day - everyone was an "Editor").


I followed this information to the French District website, and one of the vendors mentioned was BuddyFruit's Fruit Breaks.  I checked my account on the FrenchBox website in case there was tracking information or any new information.  Now, they have BuddyFruit's Fruit Breaks listed on the FrenchBox website along with the French companies like Caudalie.  I googled BuddyFruit and sure enough it is a company started in the U.S. by a French couple and their friend, based on a French company, and it is very successful.

Good to know that they are staying with the French theme.

By the way, I noticed on the French District website that they also sell an international box with items from anywhere in the world.  I wonder if anyone has done unboxings of that box.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm not saying anything is bad or wrong.  I don't know how businesses work.

Here's why I thought it was the wife: http://www.corporationwiki.com/p/2ek89l/mickael-cohen  French Box is also called France in a Box according to their website.  I just looked up what they had on there.  I'm not saying it's shady, I know nothing about LLC's.  This guy has a lot of them.  I don't know if that's normal or not.  So maybe it is Ben Borie's box and this Mickael and Alexa Cohen are financing it.

Either way, I hope it succeeds and I can't wait for my first box!


----------



## phanne (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm kind of irritated that I will be charged for another box before I see this box.

"If you purchased a monthly subscription, your payment for the next box will be automatically deducted on the 15th of the month from your designated payment method."

I'm sure this box is great, but $24 is the most I have ever spent on a beauty box and not knowing the contents concerns me.


----------



## chelsealynn (Sep 10, 2014)

phanne said:


> I'm kind of irritated that I will be charged for another box before I see this box.
> 
> "If you purchased a monthly subscription, your payment for the next box will be automatically deducted on the 15th of the month from your designated payment method."
> 
> I'm sure this box is great, but $24 is the most I have ever spent on a beauty box and not knowing the contents concerns me.


In the latest email I received from them they explained that their billing date had changed to the 25th.  So if they are shipping when they say and the shipping doesn't take too long hopefully we can see what's in the boxes before the 25th rolls around.

This is from the email:

*"Change to our terms and conditions: *(it's a good change...) 

Monthly charges will occur on the 25th day of the month (it used to be on the 15th)."


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Sep 10, 2014)

phanne said:


> I'm kind of irritated that I will be charged for another box before I see this box.
> 
> "If you purchased a monthly subscription, your payment for the next box will be automatically deducted on the 15th of the month from your designated payment method."
> 
> I'm sure this box is great, but $24 is the most I have ever spent on a beauty box and not knowing the contents concerns me.


Good point.


----------



## phanne (Sep 10, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> In the latest email I received from them they explained that their billing date had changed to the 25th.  So if they are shipping when they say and the shipping doesn't take too long hopefully we can see what's in the boxes before the 25th rolls around.
> 
> This is from the email:
> 
> ...


Would have been nice if I got that email. I just cancelled and now my subscription page is totally blank. I emailed and messaged on facebook because I still want the box I was charged for last month. Gak.


----------



## Lola123 (Sep 11, 2014)

I just recevied a couple hours ago this email, after I sent them an email this morning. Fast reply!

I says

Hello Lola,

We are shipping boxes today and tomorrow.

You should receive your tracking link by tomorrow night.

I'm sorry, we're not sharing pictures yet to keep it a surprise for everyone.

We expect the first boxes to arrive on Monday. The rest should arrive on Tuesday and Wednesday.

Also, we've changed our terms to reflect the shipping time: subscriptions are now charged on the 25th day of the month instead of the 15th.

Thank you,

Ben Borie

FrenchBox


----------



## Lola123 (Sep 11, 2014)

Lola123 said:


> Hopefully it's soon! Message repeated to download some pictures on the subject..
> 
> Hello Lola,
> 
> ...


Hopefully it's soon! Message repeated to download some pictures on the subject..
Hello Lola,

We are shipping boxes today and tomorrow.

You should receive your tracking link by tomorrow night.

I'm sorry, we're not sharing pictures yet to keep it a surprise for everyone.

We expect the first boxes to arrive on Monday. The rest should arrive on Tuesday and Wednesday.

Also, we've changed our terms to reflect the shipping time: subscriptions are now charged on the 25th day of the month instead of the 15th.

Thank you,

Ben Borie

FrenchBox


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 12, 2014)

The boxes are gorgeous.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 12, 2014)

Eeeee!! Can't wait!


----------



## Sadejane (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm going to hold off a few months before subbing, but wow, that box is beautiful.  If the actual box is any reflection on the contents inside, you're all in for a nice treat!  I really hope everyone loves their box, this is a great concept. . . Americans are clearly interested in trying out products from across the world (I'm thinking about how popular Memebox is now!) so I hope they are successful.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheryl Walder (Sep 12, 2014)

I just got my tracking number!


----------



## gcc69 (Sep 12, 2014)

shushu said:


> I just got my tracking number!


Me too! No ETA yet of course...


----------



## MoiSurtout (Sep 12, 2014)

Me too... and it says it's shipped via priority two-day service! If that's the case, it's the only sub I've ever gotten that ships Priority, and I've been through quite a few.


----------



## celiajuno (Sep 12, 2014)

Got my tracking number too. They sent it USPS priority so I should have it on Tuesday or Wednesday. I am so excited.


----------



## gcc69 (Sep 12, 2014)

MoiSurtout said:


> Me too... and it says it's shipped via priority two-day service! If that's the case, it's the only sub I've ever gotten that ships Priority, and I've been through quite a few.


I'm pretty sure Escape Monthly does and TravelBox did before it shut down... -I always appreciate the quicker shipping method! Super happy FrenchBox is using that method!!!


----------



## Kdlane (Sep 12, 2014)

Yep, just got tracking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mvangundy (Sep 12, 2014)

Ditto to getting my tracking number, very excited and anxious!


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 12, 2014)

Yesss!! Me, too!  So happy about the Priority Mail, too.  Normally it takes 10 days for something to get to me from florida (i live in WA) but not this time!!


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 13, 2014)

My shipping updated and it will be here Monday!  Is anyone getting it tomorrow?


----------



## Sweetnsassy9058 (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm getting mines today. I'll post pics when I do. I'm super excited!


----------



## Kdlane (Sep 13, 2014)

Well mine is set for delivery too, on Monday here in Seattle. Insured for a $100?!?!!!!!!!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 13, 2014)

yay so excited this in on the way     /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sherr (Sep 13, 2014)

Well, mine has NOT left yet, it says order #135 … anyone else still waiting for word?


----------



## celiajuno (Sep 13, 2014)

Mine will be here Monday too. It is actually at my post office now but the Saturday guy doesn't deliver any packages only letters.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 13, 2014)

please please someone post a spoiler today as to what is in the box


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 13, 2014)

Can't wait to see the spoilers!!!!


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm anxiously awaiting for @@Sweetnsassy9058 mail to arrive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sweetnsassy9058 (Sep 13, 2014)

Lol! I'm waiting too! I've got my eye out for the postman or postwoman. The suspense is killing me...


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 13, 2014)

Sweetnsassy9058 said:


> Lol! I'm waiting too! I've got my eye out for the postman or postwoman. The suspense is killing me...


   I do that too often wait for the postman.  A few times I have actually rode around looking for him   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sweetnsassy9058 (Sep 13, 2014)

Bwahaha! Oh wow maybe I should try that?


----------



## Sweetnsassy9058 (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm still unboxing, so please be patient with me guys


----------



## Sweetnsassy9058 (Sep 13, 2014)

Clearly I don't know how to hide the spoilers like some of you ladies do, how do you do that? But in the gold box is nail polish. Hope you guys enjoy!


----------



## JolieFleurs (Sep 13, 2014)

Edited to say.. very nice! Thank you so much!

I am too old for the little bracelet, but the rest is wonderful!

What do you think??

Edited one more time to say.... gorgeous flowers, too!


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 13, 2014)

Totally worth the $14 for sure!  Eee!  Can't wait to get mine!  I wonder if there will be Missiu variations?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sweetnsassy9058 (Sep 13, 2014)

@@JolieFleurs I love it the only thing is I was supposed to receive Buddy Fruits Fruit Bites but instead I got a Sothys eye crayon (Noir). Love it lol but I think if it's on the card, we should receive it.. I emailed them about it already. Other than that the box is wonderful and the value is definitely there.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Sep 13, 2014)

Thanks for posting photos of the box and items and the card. (You know what we all wanted to see!)

I won't use the eye pencil (if I get it) or the wine bag, but I'm interested in the other things. The bracelet is lovely, I hope I get the same one. And the box itself is adorable! I think I'll stay subbed for the next box. 

What colour is the polish?


----------



## Sweetnsassy9058 (Sep 13, 2014)

@@JolieFleurs thank you!..about the flowers lol they're are my mothers. She has a thing for flowers.


----------



## Inscape (Sep 13, 2014)

Oh that packaging is so adorable. I can't wait to receive mine Monday.


----------



## Sweetnsassy9058 (Sep 13, 2014)

@@MoiSurtout you're most welcome I just thought of what I'd want see lol. The colour of the nail polish is Natural Beige. I'll take a picture for ya.


----------



## Sweetnsassy9058 (Sep 13, 2014)

A recipe was enclosed as well


----------



## JolieFleurs (Sep 13, 2014)

@@Sweetnsassy9058    Your mama has excellent taste! (And I have a thing for flowers, too)

I sure hope you get your fruit bites. Not a great way to debut a box, is it?

But it does seem as though the value is there.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Sep 13, 2014)

Thanks for the photo! That's a nice shade. 

I think Glossybox may have some competition in my little subscription list.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 13, 2014)

Awesome box thanks so much for posting. I hope I get the same bracelet as you.  My mother daughter and I are going to be fighting over that bracelet.  I hope mine is the same color . On the website it comes in different colors.


----------



## Sweetnsassy9058 (Sep 13, 2014)

I calculated it at about a value of $77 more or less. The only thing that wasn't full size is the Caudalie polyphenol c15 spf20 anti-wrinkle protect fluid. Full-size is $49 for a 1.3oz. The sample is 0.5oz


----------



## Sadejane (Sep 13, 2014)

Ohh. . . .thanks for the pics!  The packing and contents are classy and chic, just lovely!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 13, 2014)

YAY! Spoilers. You're the best!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 13, 2014)

MoiSurtout said:


> Thanks for the photo! That's a nice shade.
> 
> I think Glossybox may have some competition in my little subscription list.


Completely! To me, this competes with glossybox, which I likely will drop after my year is up.


----------



## gcc69 (Sep 15, 2014)

@Sweetnsassy9058, Thanks for posting the photos! I agree, if an item is listed on the contents card/brochure, it SHOULD be in the box...

@everyone, remember they said on facebook "Two persons can receive a slightly different box. It is a surprise Box." 

Otherwise, I am not sure if mine will indeed arrive today! My tracking said the box was picked up in Miami on Friday, but absolutely nothing since! Wah! If it is to be delivered today, by now my pkgs usually says out for delivery...


----------



## celiajuno (Sep 15, 2014)

Got my box this morning. I am so happy I took a chance on this box. I received the Sothy's nail polish in Rose Imperial, a white Eiffel Tower bracelet, 1 oz. sample of Caudalie Cleansing water, Sothy's eye pencil in black, Buddy Fruit Bites in banana, and the wine bag. The eyeliner isn't listed on the card so I wonder if it was not supposed to be in here. The bracelet is cute but not something I would wear.  I read a lot, however,  and it makes a really nice bookmark. I love things with Eiffel Towers. The box is also really fantastic, It is very sturdy and has a beautiful design. I wish I had received the serum instead of the cleansing water because I have been wanting to try it but it is nice to have a little travel bottle of the make-up remover. I am going to stay subscribed until the end of the year at least. It is a nice change from Birchbox and BB5.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 15, 2014)

Cute box!


----------



## McMacy (Sep 15, 2014)

I just received my box and am super impressed with the quality, especially for the first month. I received the nail polish in Street n tweed (I think the same as the spoiler pics), the bracelet in yellow, the wine bag (favorite item!!), BuddyBites in Orange (my nephew will love these), the Caudalie cream, and the eyeliner! The packing is so beautiful. It's like glossybox, but better, because there are eiffel towers lining the box. They also have custom stickers and ribbon. The postcard is just adorable, and I will probably frame it.

I just wish they had a referral program because I just got my best friend to sign up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mvangundy (Sep 15, 2014)

Gaaaaaah, I hope I get the white or black bracelet!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Sep 15, 2014)

I received my box today! I'm very pleased. I received the nail polish in "fruits rouges" and the bracelet in a bright orange. I also received the eyeliner, but not the fruit bites. Great presentation and overall first impression!!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 15, 2014)

My box arrived today! Very happy with the full sized cosmetic items. The other things are just "fillers" as far as I'm concerned. 

One item alone exceeds the price of the box, so it's a " win" ,and a brand I love and trust.


----------



## McMacy (Sep 15, 2014)

@@mvangundy I wanted black or red too! Hopefully people will be interested in trades


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 15, 2014)

McMacy said:


> I just received my box and am super impressed with the quality, especially for the first month. I received the nail polish in Street n tweed (I think the same as the spoiler pics), the bracelet in yellow, the wine bag (favorite item!!), BuddyBites in Orange (my nephew will love these), the Caudalie cream, and the eyeliner! The packing is so beautiful. It's like glossybox, but better, because there are eiffel towers lining the box. They also have custom stickers and ribbon. The postcard is just adorable, and I will probably frame it.
> 
> I just wish they had a referral program because I just got my best friend to sign up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I didn't get nail polish or an eyeliner. 

In beauty, I got a Sothys lipstick and a Sothys lip treatment item in pencil form.

Then a wine bag, the lace bracelet in hot pink which I love and the citrus chews. 

Oh, and a Caudalie' cleansing water sample, which is OK.

*Are they varying the contents or is my box missing some items? There was one piece of non- mailing tape ( looks like Scotch home tape) holding my box closed....*

*ETA: Yes, they are varying the contents. My card matches the contents, except there is an additional Sothys item, the Sothys Crayon Levres' Soin ( lip pencil in a nude pink color called Givre de Rose').*

*I love my box and I think they used Glossybox's box and ribbon supplier and ramped up the WOW factor. *

J'adore Paris!!


----------



## chelsealynn (Sep 15, 2014)

I received my box today too.  Mine was a tad different from what I've seen posted so far.  My nail polish is a dark brown/purple color (I don't see a name on it).  I also received a base coat instead of an eyeliner, which is better for me (I have way too much eyeliner as it is).  The Caudalie is a nice sized sample. I'm impressed with it!  The wine bag is so cute.  I wish I had somewhere to take wine now  :lol:



Spoiler


----------



## gcc69 (Sep 15, 2014)

Grrrr! My tracking has still not updated since the box was picked up in Miami on Friday!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealynn (Sep 15, 2014)

mvangundy said:


> What did you get, yellow?? I love the hot pink as well!  I am sure you (we) will be able to trade for a color we want, esp on the MSA site.


I feel like a dork for asking and that I don't know but what's MSA?


----------



## felicia1995 (Sep 15, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> I feel like a dork for asking and that I don't know but what's MSA?


An awesome blog (not mine) called MySubscriptionAddiction. I tried to post a link but it removed it, but you can Google the link.  :flowers:


----------



## chelsealynn (Sep 15, 2014)

panicked said:


> An awesome blog (not mine) called MySubscriptionAddiction. I tried to post a link but it removed it, but you can Google the link.  :flowers:


Ohh okay!  Thanks   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Sep 15, 2014)

Elizabeth Mac said:


> I received my box today! I'm very pleased. I received the nail polish in "fruits rouges" and the bracelet in a bright orange. I also received the eyeliner, but not the fruit bites. Great presentation and overall first impression!!


Such a pretty polish color!  Hope I get it, too.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Sep 15, 2014)

I received the same box as chelsealynn, except my bracelet was black. I was really hoping for the black bracelet, and I like the base coat more than the eyeliner, so I feel lucky. I wonder what they'll send us next month?


----------



## Krnlaux (Sep 15, 2014)

Mine included a blue bracelet, fuschia nail polish, charcoal eye liner, banana bites, wine  bag and the Caudalie SPF cream.  I love it - the packaging is beautiful and I love the postcard and recipe card too!  You can tell they put a lot of care into this and I really hope they are successful so we can continue to receive a little bit of France each month


----------



## VeeVeeLaFranc3 (Sep 15, 2014)

Umm, my box wasn't sealed at all.  Like absolutely no tape or adhesive.  Am I the only one or did someone else get an unsealed box?


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 15, 2014)

I love that there are variations!!  

I got Sothy's Paris Hydra Glide Lipstick in Nacre Delicate (full size), Sothys Paris Lip Care Pencil in brown velvet(full size), Caudalie Cleansing Water (1oz deluxe sample), Missiu bracelet in royal blue, those BuddyFruits in Raspberry, and the wine bag.

I know this is not a makeup subscription but I love the lipstick and lip pencil so much!  I'd love to see more of this brand.  I always love Caudalie.  The lace bracelet is not my style but I'm sure someone will swapsies.  The Buddyfruits were... weird.  I like that they are including food made in France but hopefully it'll be something a little more respectable than fruit snacks next time.  The wine bag is a perfectly giftable/hostessy gift type item so I'll use it that way.

I hope they always include a recipe, too!  

They put a lot of time and effort into this box.  The ribbon, the postcard, the heavy duty info card, the inner AND outer box... Everything was perfect!

Mine was "sealed" with Scotch tape.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 15, 2014)

VeeVeeLaFranc3 said:


> Umm, my box wasn't sealed at all.  Like absolutely no tape or adhesive.  Am I the only one or did someone else get an unsealed box?


Mine only had one tiny piece of Scotch tape holding the outer box closed. I'm very surprised the USPS accepted the boxes with so little taping.


----------



## MET (Sep 15, 2014)

Impressive beginning - the box, ribbon and cards were really quite pretty.  The contents were nice and I really liked how they mixed up the contents - well done.  I received:

ISothy's Paris Hydra Glide Lipstick in Brun Chaud 

Sothys Paris Eye Pencil in Effet smoky fort

Caudalie Cleansing Water 

Missiu bracelet in hot pink

BuddyFruits in Raspberry (good but weird after taste)

Wine bag

I'm eager to see how this improves.


----------



## Sweetnsassy9058 (Sep 15, 2014)

Sweetnsassy9058 said:


> @@JolieFleurs I love it the only thing is I was supposed to receive Buddy Fruits Fruit Bites but instead I got a Sothys eye crayon (Noir). Love it lol but I think if it's on the card, we should receive it.. I emailed them about it already. Other than that the box is wonderful and the value is definitely there.


So I received a reply to my email that I sent about the missing item and here's what was said but I guess :

Hi Michelle,

It looks like there was a mix up with your box yes.

The Sothys products is worth much more than the Buddy Fruits...

We apologize for the mistake, we hope it's ok with you.

I'll get back to you shortly about how to re-subscribe and which day you should do that.

Thanks,

Ben

FrenchBox


----------



## Sheryl Walder (Sep 15, 2014)

VeeVeeLaFranc3 said:


> Umm, my box wasn't sealed at all.  Like absolutely no tape or adhesive.  Am I the only one or did someone else get an unsealed box?


Mine wasn't sealed either.


----------



## mvangundy (Sep 15, 2014)

So, I got the hot pink bracelet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## page5 (Sep 15, 2014)

I need to cancel this box - just not my taste. I think the presentation was very nice but I received the fruit in banana, probably the only flavor I wouldn't want, the lipstick in brick red (dull), lip pencil (don't use them), and the bracelet in hot pink which I think I will gift to my 12 yr old daughter. Hot pink does not interest me. I know many of you like this wine holder but it comes off cheap to me (please don't take offense, I'm just sharing my impression).

I'm glad many of you love this box but the only item I will use is the $5.00 cleansing water which I've tried before and thought it was okay. If I had received the bracelet in white or black I would have been thrilled. If I had received the eye liner vs the lip pencil I would have been very happy. Any flavor of fruit but banana 

I'm a huge francophile (speak french fluently, lived in France for awhile, etc) but this box was a miss for me.


----------



## Sheryl Walder (Sep 16, 2014)

So I decided to cancel this box. It just wasn't a huge win for me. Maybe future boxes will entice me to rejoin.


----------



## gcc69 (Sep 16, 2014)

So much for the two day priority shipping--mine only departed Florida today. USPS's fault, not French Box's. I'm just annoyed. Tracking still shows the expected delivery date as Monday, the 15th.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 16, 2014)

My box too just left florida for ny this am  ,, guess I will have to wait a little longer   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 16, 2014)

I cancelled for now. wasn't "wow'd" by the contents that I see - enough for $24.  Maybe will change my mind, but doubt it.  For $15 more, popsugar is a much better deal typically.  It's about glossybox level, but again the new factor doesnt lead me to commit (and I got glossybox through living social at a discounted rate).  On the fence overall.  It's definitely not a "must have" of french items.  It's a "whomever has french items and wants to participate... and we will get those commitments along the way"


----------



## MoiSurtout (Sep 16, 2014)

Liking the first box really seems to depend on what variations were received. I loved mine, but I hope that there won't be so many variations next time. 

The brands listed on their site that weren't in the first box are:

•  Caron Paris (perfume)

•  Durance (mostly bath/fragrance)

•  Étienne Raff (skincare)

I thought I'd have a better idea about this sub after the first box, but I'm still not sure where they're headed with it. I'm wondering if it will be more of a beauty box or a lifestyle box, or if it's just totally random depending on what they can get.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Sep 16, 2014)

I got my box, and in it I got:
The postcard

The recipe card

The wine bag 

The missiu bracelet in yellow

Caudalie Polyphenol Broad Spectrum SPF 20 Anti Wrinkle Protect Fluid 

Sothys Protective Nail Enamel (It's a dark colour which is perfect for me.)

Sothys Sun Lip Balm in 02 Peche 

Buddy Bites in Banana 

I like the stuff in it. I'm going to keep the subscription until I'm really dissatisfied with it. xD (Or, you know, if the company disappears.)





Sorry for the terrible quality of the picture.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Sep 16, 2014)

I used the polish last night on my toes and I'm in love!! The color is beautiful and the formula is very high quality. I'd share a photo but I don't want to ruin anyone's lunch with photos of my toes   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gcc69 (Sep 17, 2014)

Finally got my box today! Love the detail of the packaging! It felt very special and I am happy with the colors I got--the lipstick and nail polish are dark, good for fall.

Wine bag 

The missiu bracelet in white

Caudalie makeup remover/cleansing water

Sothys nail enamel in moka

Sothys lipstick pen in brun

Buddy Bites in raspberry

Postcard

Recipe card

I didn't think that the wine bag felt "cheap." It's not something I'd use, but probably give away with a bottle of wine I'm gifting...


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 17, 2014)

How many got banana bites over the Sothy's pencil?


----------



## Barbie Allen (Sep 17, 2014)

Sweetnsassy9058 said:


> So I received a reply to my email that I sent about the missing item and here's what was said but I guess :
> 
> Hi Michelle,
> 
> ...


To me it sounds like you did not receive a Sothys product in place of the treats because each person recieved two Sothys products in addition to the fruit snacks.


----------



## IffB (Sep 17, 2014)

gcc69 said:


> Finally got my box today! Love the detail of the packaging! It felt very special and I am happy with the colors I got--the lipstick and nail polish are dark, good for fall.
> 
> Wine bag
> 
> ...


Same box, worth the $14, but not enough to keep it at the full price. Wine bag is meh, if I decided to gift a bottle of rose would be during summer. Liked the lip pencil and polish, the bracelet is being ignored, the cleansing water is a bit too tiny to count. Feels like Birchbox/ Sample Society. Lovely packaging, though.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Sep 17, 2014)

Yea, I'm torn. I signed up for October's box, hoping to see some Caron, but I'm thinking I won't stay. I'd like to have had some of the Caudalie and Sothy's cosmetics, but I wouldn't think they'd be in next month's box, and I have come to the conclusion that I am really just interested in makeup and perfume as far as sub boxes go. And even in make-up, I only want eye and lip stuff.


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 18, 2014)

page5 said:


> I need to cancel this box - just not my taste. I think the presentation was very nice but I received the fruit in banana, probably the only flavor I wouldn't want, the lipstick in brick red (dull), lip pencil (don't use them), and the bracelet in hot pink which I think I will gift to my 12 yr old daughter. Hot pink does not interest me. I know many of you like this wine holder but it comes off cheap to me (please don't take offense, I'm just sharing my impression).
> 
> I'm glad many of you love this box but the only item I will use is the $5.00 cleansing water which I've tried before and thought it was okay. If I had received the bracelet in white or black I would have been thrilled. If I had received the eye liner vs the lip pencil I would have been very happy. Any flavor of fruit but banana
> 
> I'm a huge francophile (speak french fluently, lived in France for awhile, etc) but this box was a miss for me.


i share your sentiments about this box. i cancelled too. the only things i liked were the nail polish and the caudalie.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Sep 18, 2014)

I thought this box had excellent value for the $14 price. I received:

the orange fruit snack 

white bracelet

Caudalie makeup remover - makeup remover is something I wish subs would send more 

Sothy's Lipgloss in Parme (which I love, the consistency of the gloss is fab!)

Sothy's polish in Rouge Profond 

I'm a Francophile too. I too speak fluent French. To have a little monthly French influx in my mailbox is pretty great. I'll continue to subscribe to this box.


----------



## celiajuno (Sep 19, 2014)

I hope there is a Caron perfume sample in next month's box.


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 20, 2014)

I missed the cut off to try this month's box.  After seeing all the boxes so far, I don't think I'm going to go for it.  The packaging is nice, but to me it feels like they spent more on that than on the products offered.  

It seems slightly immature, meaning things like fruit snacks and the bracelet I wouldn't expect to pay for in a sub box unless I knew it was geared towards tweens/teens.  

The makeup looks nice, but I don't like most of the colors chosen for the box (if they got to choose in the first place?).  I regularly use Caudalie cleansing water, so that'd be the best item if I'd gotten a box.  :-\

It is an "okay" value at 14$, but I'd never pay 24$ for a box like this.  They'd have to seriously step up for that kind of money from my wallet.  I'll keep my eyes on future boxes though.  It might get better as they get more established.


----------



## Jo Cres (Sep 24, 2014)

do they have any referral codes and or deals for first boxes? you enablers make me want this box!! i must have it!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Sep 30, 2014)

The code 'firstbox' should still work to get the first box for $14, according to the website. 
 
There's a spoiler on facebook: 
 



> Christian Lacroix, one of the most talented fashion designer in France, has made a drawing just for you. You can discover this surprise in the October FrenchBox.


Maybe it will be like the postcard in the last box?


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 30, 2014)

I do hope they release this box to Canada soon.


----------



## curled (Oct 2, 2014)

I just joined this thing yesterday so I'm hoping I made whatever cut there is to get a box.

Honestly the only reason I subscribed was JUST for the box itself since I'm such a huge France nerd. The stuff in it is just a plus for me, but I think I'll be cancelling right after the first box since, like I said, I'm mostly interested in just the box and I don't think the stuff from last month are worth $24 together /cheapo


----------



## MoiSurtout (Oct 8, 2014)

New brands are listed on the site:

Atelier Cologne

Le Panier Francais

Couleur Calisson

Oshibori Contept

Matis (site has music – don't click if you're at work!)


----------



## Krnlaux (Oct 8, 2014)

And there is a note on FB that they will ship each month around the 15th and are planning to get this month's box out on the 12th!


----------



## JolieFleurs (Oct 8, 2014)

I think I may cancel... I don't want to pay 24 dollars for a fortune cookie and other snacks.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 8, 2014)

JolieFleurs said:


> I think I may cancel... I don't want to pay 24 dollars for a fortune cookie and other snacks.


fortune cookie?  What do you mean  ... this is a French box?


----------



## JolieFleurs (Oct 8, 2014)

I was going by the list of new sponsors posted above..... I thought I saw one that made fortune cookies?


----------



## JolieFleurs (Oct 8, 2014)

http://www.couleurcalisson.com/en/


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 8, 2014)

hopefully its the traditional calissons marzipan treat and NOT fortune cookies!  If they put the fortune cookies in I would cancel immediately!  

I'm guessing they'll have the more traditional treat, though.

I'm definitely interested in those other new brands.  Cant wait to see what we get!


----------



## JolieFleurs (Oct 9, 2014)

I am just not much of a sweets eater. (Aside from chocolate!)

I'll take all the perfume they care to send me, but I am not interested in food items. 

I take that back; if croissants would keep, they could send me every single one in France!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It i s impossible to find a good one where I live.


----------



## Sherr (Oct 9, 2014)

JolieFleurs said:


> I am just not much of a sweets eater. (Aside from chocolate!)
> 
> I'll take all the perfume they care to send me, but I am not interested in food items.
> 
> I take that back; if croissants would keep, they could send me every single one in France!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It i s impossible to find a good one where I live.


Try finding them frozen, and then bake them at home. They are generally soooooo good fresh out of the oven.


----------



## Julie Casey (Oct 14, 2014)

My box just shipped!


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 14, 2014)

Mine too!!


----------



## MaryW86 (Oct 15, 2014)

I still haven't been charged yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## miniminiluv (Oct 16, 2014)

My box is on the way, and is expected to arrive tomorrow !


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 16, 2014)

miniminiluv said:


> My box is on the way, and is expected to arrive tomorrow !


oOO goodie!!!!  Can't wait to see what you got!


----------



## LabiosRojos (Oct 16, 2014)

Just got my box!!

I'm doing my 1st spoiler...hope this works...

[October's box is called 'The Warmth of Provence']


----------



## MoiSurtout (Oct 16, 2014)

What did you receive in the box?


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 16, 2014)

@@LabiosRojos What was in the box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

you can say it in [spoiler ] blah blah [/spoiler ]  without the spaces and that should work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 17, 2014)

LabiosRojos said:


> Just got my box!!
> 
> I'm doing my 1st spoiler...hope this works...
> 
> [October's box is called 'The Warmth of Provence']


Pics, pics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LabiosRojos (Oct 17, 2014)

Spoiler

[Durance Marseille Soap]

[Couleur Calisson Candy]

[Le Panier Francais Provence French Herbs]

[Matis Powder Brush]

[Atelier Cologne Postcard Sample]

[Oshibori Refresing Towel 3 pack]

I will post pic's real soon!


----------



## LabiosRojos (Oct 17, 2014)

Spoilers Extra (not listed on booklet)

[L'Arlesiene de Christian Lacroix Notebook]

[sothy's Duo RegardFiling base in crème &amp; Cream eye shadow in Ombre Minerale]


----------



## LabiosRojos (Oct 17, 2014)

Spoilers

[http://pinterest.com/aranaria]


----------



## LabiosRojos (Oct 17, 2014)

[There is also a 15% for Durance]

[A little postcard from Atelier perfume]

[A postcard from Frenchbox]

That would be all for now. Enjoy! :drive:


----------



## LabiosRojos (Oct 17, 2014)

Oh one more thing...

[A Recipe Card for Provencal Dips]  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 17, 2014)

Just got my box  I love it  !!   Great job frenchbox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 17, 2014)

My extra item not on the card was a mascara


----------



## Inscape (Oct 17, 2014)

I received my box and I loved it. I especially liked the herbs. I'll have to incorporate them into a dish sometime this weekend.

My extra item was also the mascara. My current mascara has mysteriously disappeared so I don't mind receiving one at all.


----------



## MET (Oct 17, 2014)

I also received my box today - I love it!  The curation is wonderful and the packaging is as flawless as box 1. Can't wait for the next box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 17, 2014)

I am REALLY impressed with this box.  At first I was like... herbs?  And then as I dug through everything the Oshibori stuff really won me over!


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 17, 2014)

What a lovely second box!!! SO JEALOUS  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Deareux (Oct 17, 2014)

This box was great! I didn't get the candy in mine, but I got another Sothy's eyeshadow which I don't mind. I really hope they continue to do well on their boxes. This one was definitely better than the first.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Oct 17, 2014)

So much detail and thought went into the box.  The packaging was amazing.  Very happy with this


----------



## mvangundy (Oct 18, 2014)

Post pictures ladies!! I'm dying to see all of the variations  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aniadania (Oct 18, 2014)

Wow,great box,better than the first one! I got lip pen in beautiful brown color with gold shimmer,so lovely! I will be using it a lot. Powder brush from Matis, high quality item. Huge package of herbs, high quality soap, 3 green tea infused cotton towels, notesbook, candies, perfume. Love,love,love! This box is a keeper. Considering a year subscription right now.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm sorry the pictures are not good quality, guys. I think there's something wrong with my camera. 
Here are pictures of my box and its contents:



Spoiler









And the products I got were:



Spoiler



*Durance Marseille Soap with Olive Oil* Omg this smells sooooo good! I love bar soap, and this one is full size, and I will most likely use it after my current bar. It costs $7.90 from Durance, according to the card. I'm really excited about this one!!

*Couleur Calisson Mini Calissons *These are those little snack things. They were alright. I liked the lemon in it. I tried one and let my sister and her girlfriend each try one. They didn't like them. But I still enjoyed the experience of trying some French candy!  The card says that these retail for $3. 

*Le Panier Francais Provence French Herb Mix  *I like the idea of this in my box, and it will most likely get used in my house, by my mom. I'm just kind of sad because when I first saw it, it looked like tea! xD My mom will use the herbs though most likely. I'm not really a fancy cook. Do you think I could make fancy ramen noodles with these herbs? But I don't mind it being in my box because I like food things and also bc French. My bag is full size, and it retails for $6.99.

*Matis Powder Brush *I love this! This brush is really soft. I hope it picks up powders well! I've never used anything from the brand Matis before, but this looks promising, so I'm excited to try it out! Also, French. The retail price for this is $15.50

*Atelier Cologne Postcard (with Fragrance vial) *My vial is Santal Carmin Cologne Absolue. Honestly, I could do without the postcard. xD BUT THE COLOGNE SMELLS SO GOOD! If I didn't have so many fragrances right now, I would think about buying a bottle of this. Maybe after I use up all of my samples and all of my deluxe samples. The card says that this retails for $3.00, but in my mind, I consider perfume/cologne samples just free. 

*Oshibori Refreshing Towel  *I can't wait to try these!!!! I am honestly so glad these are in my box right now! I don't know how they compare to muslin, and I've never tried muslin cloth, but I've been debating on buying muslin cloths from Birchbox for months, for washing my face. I'm glad I got these, because now I don't have to buy those ones! I hope these work well! The card says that they retail for $5.00, and there are three in a set. 


*Sothys Sparkling Rain glitter (Silver)* This is a silver loose glitter meant for eyes. I'm glad I got this extra too! I've been wanting a nice silver eye product for a while, but I haven't been able to search for any or buy any because I really try not to browse beauty websites or beauty aisles in stores anymore. Also, L'oreal discontinued this silver eyeshadow I used to always use. I hope this glitter can replace that eyeshadow! This is one of those products where I don't expect to get something like this, but I'm so glad I got it. This was my extra not listed on the cart. After last month's box, I've learned that I quite like the Sothys products I have so far, so I'm not worried. 


I agree that this box is way better than last month! I love this month's box!

EDIT: I just noticed that the Oshibori cloths are one-time use only, and you're supposed to toss them after using.  Made me sad. I do have a $10 gift card for Birchbox, so maybe I'll just go ahead and get those muslin cloths.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Oct 20, 2014)

Got my box and I am so happy with it! I thought the mix of items was especially nice. I didn't care much for the little sweets, but as someone said upthread, I was so excited to try something unique to France. 

My extra was a Sothy's 5ml creamy eyeshadow in the most _gorgeous_ deep shimmery green. It's probably a tad too young for my 50 year old self, but that won't stop me from wearing it for a special night out! (I mean, what's the fun in being married for 25 years if you can't embarrass the husband in public now and then??) 

This was my first box; I had signed up too late to get the inaugural box, and then cancelled after seeing everyone's pictures of it

I am now thinking about resubbing..... I do love it, but I got this first one for 14. Trying to decide if it's worth 24. (I do think the value is there, just not sure if it's worth it to me, personally)

I'll probably go ahead and get the last two this year, at least.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Oct 21, 2014)

I love Atelier colognes!  I just wish it wasn't so expensive. The scents are really so unique. Particularly the orange sanguine. :wub:

I unsubscribed to this box because I can't justify so many subscriptions with the amount of student loan debt I have.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> BUT it's always fun to watch what you guys are getting! This box definitely looks like a winner this month.

And for what it's worth, I would definitely use fancy herbs in my ramen noodles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## VeeVeeLaFranc3 (Nov 6, 2014)

Has anyone found spoilers for November?


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 6, 2014)

The brands list is updated:

Guerlain

Pier Augé

Lido

Segafredo Zanetti

Leonard Paris

https://getfrenchbox.com/brands/


----------



## aniadania (Nov 6, 2014)

They don't do spoilers and I actually love it. The box is always such a nice surprise to open! This month will be my third box and I already trust them and feel quite sure I will not be disappointed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aniadania (Nov 6, 2014)

Theme of November box : "The city of light"


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Nov 6, 2014)

MoiSurtout said:


> The brands list is updated:
> 
> Guerlain
> 
> ...


I really hope we get some Guerlain this month!  :wub:


----------



## MET (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm so excited about the next box - the email I received said it was shipping on Monday.  :flowers:


----------



## raisin (Nov 15, 2014)

I would subscribe to this box if it didn't include makeup or perfume. I have zero interest in receiving either one, but it looks like such a fun box.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Nov 15, 2014)

@@raisin I get what you mean, because I have no interest in food or snacks, which this box usually has, but I have to say I have enjoyed it so far.

This sub seems to have a certain something, ( dare I say je ne cais quoi ?    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) that makes it fun. For me, it's kind of the penultimate of sub boxes... it gets me out of my comfort zone and does it with some flair!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 17, 2014)

raisin said:


> I would subscribe to this box if it didn't include makeup or perfume. I have zero interest in receiving either one, but it looks like such a fun box.


lol, I feel just the opposite -- wish I could find a beauty box sub that was only French makeup and skin care items!  No interest in other doodads right now.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Nov 17, 2014)

Anyone get shipping yet? I got the email that said it would be shipped Monday (today) and I haven't received one yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Nov 17, 2014)

I didn't receive shipping either although I did receive the email from them last week stating that they would be shipping boxes out today. Dunno. I assume with a brand spanking new box like this one that there are a lot of variables that could throw shipping off. Hopefully they'll get them out tomorrow. A day late is no big deal to me compared to all of the Quarterly and PopSugar delays lately.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Nov 17, 2014)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> I didn't receive shipping either although I did receive the email from them last week stating that they would be shipping boxes out today. Dunno. I assume with a brand spanking new box like this one that there are a lot of variables that could throw shipping off. Hopefully they'll get them out tomorrow. A day late is no big deal to me compared to all of the Quarterly and PopSugar delays lately.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Patient me is totally understanding if it's a bit late, but the impatient me wants the box now, praying and begging to all of the higher powers that there is some Guerlain in there   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mermaid35 (Nov 18, 2014)

I just got my tracking number.  Shipping by USPS Priority mail and should be in my hot little hands by end of week.  Can't wait!


----------



## miniminiluv (Nov 18, 2014)

Got tracking and my box should be here by Thursday : &gt;


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Nov 19, 2014)

miniminiluv said:


> Got tracking and my box should be here by Thursday : &gt;


Me too! I'm so glad I have no work or class tomorrow! ^_^So I can sit home and stalk the neighbourhood for the mailman and my box. xDD


----------



## JolieFleurs (Nov 20, 2014)

Got mine!  It's a nice box.

Not as good for me personally as last month's and everything is going to pale in comparison to the Little Lace Box that I got yesterday, but it's a decent box.


----------



## Mermaid35 (Nov 20, 2014)

JolieFleurs said:


> Got mine!  It's a nice box.
> 
> Not as good for me personally as last month's and everything is going to pale in comparison to the Little Lace Box that I got yesterday, but it's a decent box.


What's in it?


----------



## JolieFleurs (Nov 20, 2014)

Let me see if I can remember how to do the Spoiler thingee


----------



## JolieFleurs (Nov 20, 2014)

Okay,here ya go!



Spoiler



There is a full sized bag of coffee,,,the freeze dried kind, I think; one of those hard blocky things.

A foil packet of Guerlain Parure de Lumiere foundation (I am bummed as I was hoping for perfume from Guerlain but y'all may be more excited!)

Some sort of treatment mask form Douce Aurora, could be full sized 1.68 oz, in a tube.

A really cute compact mirror, quite large and heavy with little Parisian illustration/doodle type things

Some sort of doodad from the Lido, it's a hanging thing, no clue what it is, if it were heavier I'd say maybe a key chain but it's too light for that. Also a small square flat magnet with the Lido logo on it. These two items came in a draw string bag with the French Box logo on it. I assume they were put in there because there are small, but it was sort of anti climactic to reach in to the bag and find fairly _meh_ items!

And then the usual cute postcard and a recipe card.


----------



## mvangundy (Nov 20, 2014)

Pictures!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 20, 2014)

I guess I don't know how to do pictures uploaded from my computer :\

Anyway, I was underwhelmed.



Spoiler



I got a bag of coffee, pier auge treatment mask for face, foil sample of Guerlian, perfume spritzer of Leonard, a Lido hardback notebook that is very banged up and a Paris mirrored compact.


----------



## Mermaid35 (Nov 20, 2014)

I agree.  Not as nice as the last 2 boxes but that happens.  I'm still excited to get it.  I'm going to frame the postcards for my wall and I love the one from this month.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Nov 20, 2014)

Yes, they can't all the be the best box ever! It was a nice mix again.

Problem for me is, I don't drink coffee or wear foundation, and I think I'd have rather had a banged up notebook than this little thing I got that I can't identify!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mermaid35 (Nov 20, 2014)

JolieFleurs said:


> Yes, they can't all the be the best box ever! It was a nice mix again.
> 
> Problem for me is, I don't drink coffee or wear foundation, and I think I'd have rather had a banged up notebook than this little thing I got that I can't identify!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm kind of eager to get home and see what I got.  I don't drink coffee either and I'm so pale, foundation samples don't usually work out for me.  It's the hangtag that has me curious.  I'm kind of hoping I get that just to see what it is.

The mirror sounds like a cute item but I think I have another one coming in a sub box soon and I just got one from Sephora too.  I haven't even looked at the one in my Birchbox Mermaid box yet.  Maybe I can put a string around each one and hang them on a Christmas tree.  I'm getting quite a collection!


----------



## lloronita (Nov 20, 2014)

I read the spoilers before I rec'd my box and was disappointed; but, after I had the box in my hands, I found the items charming.  Less makeup than the previous 2 boxes, but I really like it!


----------



## JolieFleurs (Nov 20, 2014)

@@lloronita  What Lido item did you get?


----------



## aw1505 (Nov 20, 2014)

I don't believe I have ever used a mask that is not recommended to rinse off but rather to rub in. Sounds more like a rich moisturizer. But that will be fine with me as that is what I really need anyway. I do love coffee. The mirror is too heavy to add to my purse, but it is really cute. I'm trying to find the bright spots. They can't all be LLB.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Nov 20, 2014)

Here is my box. I have a different variation from MSA's box



Spoiler



For some reason my notebook smell really gross. :/ Like I don't even want to open it again because it smells so bad. I'm going to email them and see what they say.


----------



## aniadania (Nov 20, 2014)

When I opened my box I was disappointed and very pleased at the same time. I loved all items I got but I felt like something was missing. (later I realized bonus Sothys wasn't there ) Still it is a good box. I am so happy for coffee and mask! This kind of mask (rub in)are my favorite (Nuxe in December Glossybox is the same kind of mask) And it is totally new brand to me, I never even heard of it! Mirror and notesbook are so cute. And both perfume and make up sample will be used. Value is also there. So my third Frenchbox and counting


----------



## lloronita (Nov 20, 2014)

I got the same notebook as in the photo above.  (Mine doesn't smell weird though)


----------



## aniadania (Nov 20, 2014)

And postcard is beautiful. I would like to frame all 3 postcards from Frenchbox but I can't find frames with this size. Any recommendations for frames???


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 20, 2014)

@@PrettyAndWitty  your box is identical to mine.

I smelled my notebook but it just smells like binding paste to me.

But when I opened it to smell, the notebook part separated from the back and ripped off.  Not too high quality in that case  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Although I did see that they sell these in the LIDO bookshop on their website.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Nov 20, 2014)

Well alrighy then! Thanks to @@Saffyra mentioning the shop, I realize now that [SIZE=14.3999996185303px]my dangly thing is a phone charm![/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.3999996185303px]Perhaps someone can now explain to MeeMaw what a phone [/SIZE]charm[SIZE=14.3999996185303px] is?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />[/SIZE][SIZE=14.3999996185303px] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.3999996185303px]I mean, I get that you hang it on your phone, but...where? And how?[/SIZE]


----------



## MET (Nov 20, 2014)

I received the same box as PrettyandWitty. Since I work for a French company, my co-workers will crack up if I use the compact     Overall I still really like this subscription box - nice variety, great shipping/customer service and gorgeous packaging.


----------



## aw1505 (Nov 20, 2014)

Love this mask!! This is why I originally started subscriptions; to find great new products. I don't know what benefits I will see long term, but it sure feels wonderful right now. This product alone well worth it!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 21, 2014)

this is my third box and it is terrible. I would love the mirror of the booklet.  I got a second  missiu bracelet same color as the first one   perfume sample  foundation sample and lido magnet no bag charm.       I got the mask too.  The coffee and mask are only real items. The samples get me really mad that they put them  in the booklet you can get them for free .  A 12 dollar retail value for a magnet???   I am cancelling and writing to  them. I do not like the box variations. I wanted the mirror.  I have been with them since the beginning and them sending me repeats is wrong.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Nov 21, 2014)

@  I don't blame you for being upset! The perfume, magnet and foundation packet are definitely freebies that they probably got for nothing, to fill out the box. (Trust me, you're not missing out on the phone charm, but at least that and the magnet may be worth the 12 dollars!)

And I would be upset if I got the bracelet, too, since as you say it's a repeat. 

I hope you do write to them, and let them have a chance to make it up to you!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 21, 2014)

I did write to them


----------



## aniadania (Nov 21, 2014)

I told you so! This kind of masks are the best  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have also a very good one from Origins, "Drink up", the same rub in and stay for whole night.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Nov 21, 2014)

Taking a break from Glossybox so I finally signed up for this one. A little change from the norm. I think I liked the first boxes better than November's, but there are a couple of items that will make good stocking stuffer gifts. Hoping they will include more Sothys items in the future!


----------



## Barbie Allen (Nov 21, 2014)

Can someone please post a pic of the phone charm and magnet?? Just want to see what the other options were. I got the compact and notebook so it seems I lucked out..

I was not as impressed this month either. I have a k-cup machine so I'm going to try the coffee in a french press.. ironic I guess.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Nov 21, 2014)

@@Barbie Allen  I did get the mirror; I think one either got the notebook or the phone charm and a magnet.

I have yet to figure out how to post a pic, but here it is on the Lido website... second one down. I got the gold one:

http://www.lido.fr/us/bijoux/


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 21, 2014)

I just got a sweet letter from Ben . He said he got a lot of mail from the people who did not get the mirror .  He will be making a solution to this and told me to stay tuned.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 22, 2014)

@@sparklegirl Which email address did you use?!  I emailed them days ago about something else but no response yet.

I'm debating emailing about the ruined notebook but I can't decide if I care enough at this point.  They are obviously deluged with complaints (and should be, imo, repeats are unacceptable!).

I hope they realize now they can't just throw crap in a box and expect people to be happy.  The fact that this is happening so early is a little concerning.  It makes me think they are still scrambling for vendors.


----------



## raisin (Nov 22, 2014)

I don't think they thought they would have gotten so many subscribers in such a short time. I think within 24 hours of the announcement of this box on MSA, they said they had over 2,000 subscribers. Its probably kind of hard to find 5-7 products, over 2,000 of each, in such a short amount of time.

That may not be the case, just my thoughts. But if it is, this is why I think some subscriptions should have caps on membership. Especially a new one, you're just getting your feet wet and have to build relationships with these brands. I don't know, hopefully next month gets better.

Have you all heard of OuiPlease? Way out of my budget, but its a bi-monthly subscription that also features French brands. A bit pricey at $150 for the monthly option, but people are already signing up.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 22, 2014)

raisin said:


> Have you all heard of OuiPlease? Way out of my budget, but its a bi-monthly subscription that also features French brands. A bit pricey at $150 for the monthly option, but people are already signing up.


I just started a thread for that one:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/135051-ouiplease-spoilers/


----------



## raisin (Nov 22, 2014)

@@MoiSurtout I just saw it, can't wait to see their first box!


----------



## Barbie Allen (Nov 24, 2014)

JolieFleurs said:


> @@Barbie Allen  I did get the mirror; I think one either got the notebook or the phone charm and a magnet.
> 
> I have yet to figure out how to post a pic, but here it is on the Lido website... second one down. I got the gold one:
> 
> http://www.lido.fr/us/bijoux/


Ok.. I'd be kind of upset if I got a little cell charm also. I'm not saying this notebook holds magical qualities but... yeah it's still better than that.

Plus hearing people got a second eifel tower bracelet... yikes. I didn't like having one of them, let alone two!


----------



## MissKris17 (Nov 26, 2014)

For those of you that didn't receive the mirror.....

I received an email from Frenchbox asking if I wanted to receive the pocket mirror. You have to confirm that you want it for them to send it to you.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 2, 2014)

It's good to see they're trying to make it better.  I finally got a reply to my email today.

On another French note, I did sign up for the OuiPlease box...  Ridiculously excited for that one, too!


----------



## Manon Burns (Dec 14, 2014)

Does anyone know/has anyone heard or asked when the December box will be shipping out? I need to know if I should feel nervous or not.


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 14, 2014)

Their FAQ says we should receive our boxes between the 10th and the 20th.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Dec 14, 2014)

Burns said:


> Does anyone know/has anyone heard or asked when the December box will be shipping out? I need to know if I should feel nervous or not.


I'm curious too. This is my first month &amp; I haven't heard a peep from them about December shipping yet.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 14, 2014)

Ships tmw on the 15th.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Dec 14, 2014)

did anyone get the mirror they said they would send out to people who didn't get it ?


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 14, 2014)

sparklesgirl said:


> did anyone get the mirror they said they would send out to people who didn't get it ?


I have a feeling they'll add it to the December box. That would save them some money in shipping costs.

Really hoping this box makes up for the last one. The first couple of boxes looked so good, I felt a bit cheated joining in November.


----------



## Deareux (Dec 14, 2014)

I do hope they're reading this thread, like the many other companies who lurk here. Novembers was just a let down.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 14, 2014)

I talked to the owner (Ben) and he said this box would be much better.  An improvement    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I hope so! I just gave three away to giveaway winners and I want them to like it!


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Dec 14, 2014)

He told me that they (people at the company) feel like it's going to be a special box. I can't wait. I must say, I really like that the owner actually takes the time to respond to emails. I always get a fast and helpful response when I email them. I've emailed them a few times for various reasons.


----------



## Deareux (Dec 14, 2014)

Oooh. They sound like they are really receptive of feedback. I hope this month's box will rock.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Dec 15, 2014)

I also have communicated with Ben    they really seem to care.


----------



## vanstoj (Dec 15, 2014)

Do any of you guys who have talked to Ben know when this box is going to ship?  Also, do they have new brands?


----------



## Manon Burns (Dec 15, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Ships tmw on the 15th.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Then I guess I should be nervous, because I haven't gotten any info, and my account page doesn't have any tracking on it... Has anyone else's box shipped today?


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 16, 2014)

I haven't received shipping notice and there isn't any tracking on my dashboard yet either, but I'm not worried about it. They may have spent yesterday shipping and then they'll send notices out later. Every sub box I have is shipped at least a day before I get notice.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Dec 16, 2014)

I got a tracking #. So far it says that the shipping label was created.


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 16, 2014)

Just got my tracking email. It says the label was created on the 12th and it's already on the move!!!


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 16, 2014)

Just got mine, too, and it'll be here Friday!

I wasn't sure if I was getting one or not, since I cancelled a few days ago, but I'm glad I got one.


----------



## MET (Dec 16, 2014)

I just received my notice and my box should be delivered on Thursday - I will post pictures if the delivery stays on track.


----------



## Deareux (Dec 16, 2014)

I just got my tracking information tonight. Hopefully, it will arrive near the end of this week.


----------



## Christine Kim (Dec 17, 2014)

I just got a notice that mine was delivered but I can't pick it up until tomorrow.  So excited!


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 17, 2014)

got mine!



Spoiler









Here's the list:



Spoiler



l'atelier du maquillage brow kit- this MAKES the box!  I got blonde but I need brown so I'll swapsies with someone

lanvin Body Lotion (i got oud and rose) 3.4oz.

Headband-no brand

French Factory baked snacks-tasty, ate them.

Mauboussin a la folie perfume sample

FrenchBox tree ornament-silly


----------



## Deareux (Dec 17, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> got mine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aaahhhhhh! I can't wait for my box. This one is a little bit on the beauty side, but I definitely like what they sent.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 17, 2014)

Dang it, I can't decide if I want to look or not!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I do like surprises. But if I am not going to like it, I'd rather know before hand.


----------



## Deareux (Dec 17, 2014)

I got my box today too! Yay! I quite like it, although I got the Blond color. I wonder if everyone got the same color or not. If it's all the same, I'll still use most of the kit anyways.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 17, 2014)

Glad I caved and looked. Nice box, but I've got my expectations adjusted now.

Was hoping for some Caron for my last box, but it's not like I don't have several bottles already. Been wearing the heck out of Poivre and Nuit de Noel this month!


----------



## Manon Burns (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm not sure how I feel about it.

I mean, it's definitely not a bad box at all, but I don't know how much use I'm going to get out of it either, depending on if there's any variation in products. I think it's partly because I'm not sure what my expectations are or should be for the box. 

Thanks for the spoilers, I look forward to getting mine in a few days. Let us know if you guys get some variations  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 17, 2014)

Burns said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about it.
> 
> I mean, it's definitely not a bad box at all, but I don't know how much use I'm going to get out of it either, depending on if there's any variation in products. I think it's partly because I'm not sure what my expectations are or should be for the box.
> 
> Thanks for the spoilers, I look forward to getting mine in a few days. Let us know if you guys get some variations  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have the same problem.  I can't decide what I should be expecting!  It's not like any other box I've gotten so it's hard to pinpoint.  I do think it's at a price point that is too high but then again... is it?

Personally I don't want to spend that much on what I've been receiving so I cancelled.  I will probably resubscribe in a few months.  I just can't help but feel like they are scrabbling to find brands.

But then I got OuiPlease which costs WAY more but still has Sothys in it.  And a whole lot of different brands.  

So maybe the price point for French Box is too low and they can't do what they would like...  If they did a $39.99 box and made it every other month, would they be better or have a higher quality?

Of course I'm not turning up my nose at Lanvin and that adorable (and expensive) brow kit...  it just comes back to not knowing what I'm supposed to expect.  My mind boggles trying to figure it out.


----------



## Deareux (Dec 17, 2014)

I think I'm going to still stay subscribed. Right now, I've cut back on a lot of subs so I'm only down to French Box, Birch Box, and Sample Society. I do understand what you say when you feel like they're trying to get what they can. But I'm willing to get some duds and make it up with good things I wouldn't have found otherwise.

OuiPlease definitely has better curation, but the price is so high. Before I jump on that ship, I sort of want to see less variation. I know some girls got a lot of beauty products while other people got a more even distribution. I want to see a true variety box before I can justify spending that much on it.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 17, 2014)

I think expectations is a good point, and I don't know what mine were, either!

I think it's a really nice sub. Worth the money. But I think I'd prefer an all beauty box, and this isn't that, nor did it ever purport to be one. Pop Sugaer never appealed to me wither, and this reminds me of that a little. (Only better, for me, because of the foreignness)

What I have gotten the biggest kick out of are the illustrations, which are adorable and very French to me, the recipes, which feels really homey and personal, the overall presentation and the obvious good quality of the items. ( Except for the Lido things I got which seemed a little cheap ) I loved the mirror and I'd have also loved the journal.

[SIZE=14.3999996185303px]I think they do a great job, and I'm only [/SIZE]cancelling[SIZE=14.3999996185303px] because money is tight. I'm letting all my boxes go except Lip Factory. [/SIZE]

My only regret is that I didn't get any Caron and I would have _loved_ a scarf from France, some stationery and whatever their version of a Cross or Parker pen is.

Am I a loon or what??    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 17, 2014)

Ohhh,  I think stationery, pen and a scarf are GOOD ideas and would be perfect!  I absolutely adore the presentation and packaging.  I think it's the best in the business, other subs take note!

I picked up a French cooking box (bon appetit) to see what its like in place of French Box.  

It's funny because I know French Box isn't a beauty box and I really didn't want it to be.  When I got three Sothy's items in OuiPlease I was bummed. I was really hoping for more home goods types of things.  Ah, well.  It's fun and interesting, at least.

And you know next month I'll be right here begging for the spoilers! Haha!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Dec 17, 2014)

This was my first box &amp; I loved opening it. It's unique &amp; special &amp; the presentation is lovely. Also, it's the first sub box I've ever received before spoilers, so it was a different experience in that way.

My thoughts on the individual items:

Lanvin lotion-Luxe, French, chic &amp; exactly the kind of thing I was hoping for.

L'Atelier brow kit-nice, but it's "blond" &amp; I'm not at all, so the highest value item in the box is useless to me. Very disappointed in that.

Headband &amp; perfume sample-meh...filler items

French Factory treats-strange presentation, like a to-go container for sauce. But, fun to try I guess?

Tree ornament-cute, went on my tree.

I paid the intro price of $14, so I'm not too down. It was fun to try the box. Not sure if I'll stay. I just don't know. It's such a cute idea &amp; so unique I might do another month at least.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 17, 2014)

Hmm... so far it sounds like they're all Blonde...  Still cute, though, I'll use it anyway as sure as I'm sure no one got brown and wants to swap.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 17, 2014)

I can't wait for the ornament, I think that was a fun touch.

I think I'll put mine on a glass candlestick and put it on my vanity.


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 17, 2014)

Seems like until November there were extra items that varied by box, including some full sized cosmetics. Was that just to attract new subscribers when they were starting out? It seemed to have stopped suddenly.

I'm not sure about this one. I think I'll give it one more month.

I'd prefer a blonde brow kit, if I get a brown one I'd be happy to trade with one of you that wants brown.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 18, 2014)

Yes, I think they did add extras to the first two months of boxes.  There was something not on the card in my Sept and Oct. box.


----------



## Manon Burns (Dec 18, 2014)

My eyebrows are auburn, so I'm not sure how that's going to work...My mother's are blond, though, so maybe I can regift that way.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Dec 18, 2014)

Unfortunately I can't use the blonde brow kit since I have black hair. It would look rather odd if it even showed up. That was a bizarre presumption to make in sending out a very individual-specific product like this without letting subscribers select a shade. That to me made it feel like they were snagging any French product they could find at a lower price point (wholesale not retail value of course). I definitely wasn't impressed with the box since the highest value product is useless to me (I don't generally gift beauty items, definitely not an eyebrow kit, lol).



Saffyra said:


> Hmm... so far it sounds like they're all Blonde...  Still cute, though, I'll use it anyway as sure as I'm sure no one got brown and wants to swap.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm with you on doing one more month. It does rather feel like it slipped in quality after the initial honeymoon/attract subscribers phase. Hopefully they see feedback and take it to heart.



MissKris17 said:


> Seems like until November there were extra items that varied by box, including some full sized cosmetics. Was that just to attract new subscribers when they were starting out? It seemed to have stopped suddenly.
> 
> I'm not sure about this one. I think I'll give it one more month.
> 
> I'd prefer a blonde brow kit, if I get a brown one I'd be happy to trade with one of you that wants brown.


----------



## Birdie Jaworski (Dec 18, 2014)

All boxes have the blonde brow kit, alas. As a native american, yeah, doesn't work for me! Ha ha. I emailed FB and they said that it "works on all shades of hair except very dark."


----------



## Mermaid35 (Dec 18, 2014)

For me, French Box and Glossy Box are comparably priced so I tend to hold them up to each other each month.  Consistently, I get so much more out of French Box.  For December, GB had the best box in months, maybe all year.  Yet, I think I'll like my FB better just because it's, well, French.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Dec 18, 2014)

Lawd, why y'all didn't tell Granny about all the extra sparklies in the box?? _So_ festive. 

I really really liked the box. I"m glad I peeked at the spoilers, because I might have been bummed otherwise, but it is just all so adorable.

The brow kit will be too dark for my redheaded self, but I'm used to that. No sub beauty boxes ever really fits a Ginger. I will try mine as shadow, but I suspect it's too warm for my undertones. Sure is a nice kit, though, very elegant!


----------



## MET (Dec 18, 2014)

It sounds like the boxes are identical this time: I loved the brow kit.  I feel the same way as everyone else re: expectations but I still like "unwrapping" the contents.  I'll keep it for a while longer for this very reason but eventually will cancel since I use very little from the box.


----------



## Barbie Allen (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm with you all on it, I have no idea what to think of French Box right now..

I don't think the branded items are necessary. It feels like they cannot find actual French brands to include in their box so they made filler items. The items are cute but they're cheap, and including a dollar store head band didn't help.

The snacks are gross. Legit nasty tasting. If this is what French cookies taste like…well I feel very sad for their country. The cookie is hard as a rock and those red things.. I don't even know what they are but I spit them out.  They don't taste fresh like the card says!

The brow kit is nice and so is the lotion but I consider that only two real items from the box.. 

I don't know… On one hand the packaging and look of the box is amazing. And even when I don't like the items.. I kind of don't mind it. Hmm


----------



## tinysurprise (Dec 19, 2014)

fail.

Gotta pipe in. As someone who goes to france every year (hubs is french) french box is more french tourist, than french. Ouiplease, on the other hand, is very french. I could easily see any of their items being sold in cute little parisian boutiques. The french box, minus some of the big name cosmetics (but that doesnt count) seems filled with things that would be in tourist shops.


----------



## aniadania (Dec 19, 2014)

I like Frenchbox. I got every box since they launched and every time I open it I am supriced. I like that. I really like high end brands they are sending and even sweets! I will for sure stay subscribed and I even thinking of getting annual. $24 is a bit steep, $19 is much better...


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 21, 2014)

The brow box is a perfect color for me, so I got lucky there. The sweets were good except for those red things. The lotion will get used. The rest was just fillers. If next month doesn't absolutely wow me, I'll cancel.


----------



## Manon Burns (Jan 6, 2015)

I was going to cancel, but due to issues with their site, looks like I'll be getting January's box. Hopefully it's better than December-- the only thing I'm consistently using is the body lotion. I guess I'm hoping for a more fun makeup product, and maybe something to do with the new year.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Jan 6, 2015)

Burns said:


> I was going to cancel, but due to issues with their site, looks like I'll be getting January's box. Hopefully it's better than December-- the only thing I'm consistently using is the body lotion. I guess I'm hoping for a more fun makeup product, and maybe something to do with the new year.


I love supporting this company and I want to stay subscribed in hopes of a box that will completely wow me and December wasn't terrible but I want January to rock my socks off. This is the longest subscription service I've ever had lmao, I tried Ipsy and Birchbox for 2 months each, but I've been subbed to this since the first one, and I so badly want them to be great bc French. 

I'm usually happy with most of the boxes, plus the box itself is beautiful. 

I don't know how much longer I'm going to hope for a sock-rocking box.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Jan 7, 2015)

MissKris17 said:


> The brow box is a perfect color for me, so I got lucky there. The sweets were good except for those red things. The lotion will get used. The rest was just fillers. If next month doesn't absolutely wow me, I'll cancel.


The brow kit was a perfect match for me too (well, the brown color is) and I've been using the Lanvin lotion as a hand lotion and keeping it in my bag. I love the scent and the formula isn't greasy. For $24 Im happy with a full size luxury lotion and a brow kit that I'll use daily, especially since brow items are rare in sub boxes and this happens to be a perfect match for me. I'm trying to pare back my subs but every month seems to have one item that I really enjoy. I still use the spice mix from a few months back (it's delicious on baked salmon, btw) and used all of the coffee from another month.


----------



## Deareux (Jan 19, 2015)

Has anyone gotten any type of shipping notice for January yet? They are a bit late on the delivery. It's about this time that they charge for the next month. I rather not be charged for the next month when I haven't received this month yet.


----------



## MET (Jan 19, 2015)

I received an email last week indicating that an item was taking a little longer to arrive from France and that they anticipated shipping this week.


----------



## aniadania (Jan 20, 2015)

Yes, I got the same mail. They waiting for one item from France, that is why they ship a bit later this month. I like that they care enough to inform about delays. Not every sub do that.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 20, 2015)

ooh , i love stalking this sub. i love hearing that things are on delay from France.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I don't get it anymore.


----------



## aniadania (Jan 20, 2015)

They have a store now! And gift subscription which are a bit cheaper then month to month...


----------



## Mermaid35 (Jan 23, 2015)

Yea! I just got my shipping notice for the January Frenchbox!


----------



## Manon Burns (Jan 23, 2015)

I wonder what the late product is. They must have felt really frustrated not getting it in on time, but at least they kept us updated, and we'll get it eventually.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Jan 23, 2015)

I recently cancelled this box but I'm still receiving this month…I wonder what the tardy product is too, sounds like it's stuck in customs somewhere.


----------



## Deareux (Jan 23, 2015)

Whoohoo! I got my shipping notice today!


----------



## aniadania (Jan 23, 2015)

Oh, wow, the item they been waiting for is still not here. So we will get box now and the missing item later. Feel sorry for them, it is extra shipping and they always send with the expensive 2 days one... I guess no profit this month... :-(


----------



## JolieFleurs (Jan 23, 2015)

When that sort of thing happens to my subs, I email them and let them know they can just wait and send mine in the following box. I hate to see a great new sub like this get hammered with extra costs.


----------



## aniadania (Jan 23, 2015)

I could easily wait for January box longer. I am getting Mizzfit soon, LLB in two days, Fabfitfun and second January Popsugar are on the way, so many boxes in short period of time.

That's a good idea, in my case they could do it too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe I should get annual sub with them...


----------



## MET (Jan 23, 2015)

JolieFleurs said:


> JolieFleurs, on 23 Jan 2015 - 5:03 PM, said:When that sort of thing happens to my subs, I email them and let them know they can just wait and send mine in the following box. I hate to see a great new sub like this get hammered with extra costs.


   That's a great idea - I'm in no hurry for the extra item so maybe I'll drop them a note.


----------



## PA Anna (Jan 24, 2015)

This is the first FrenchBox that I won't be receiving. I am curious to what I will be missing this month.


----------



## aniadania (Jan 26, 2015)

FrenchBox is here!Beauty heavy this month, but it's ok with me! Spoilers alert!!! I don't know how to do spoilers, sorry!

{ Kusmi tea, Jasmin green tea, love this brand.

Perfume candle, smells very nice.

Panerai Des Sens hand cream 1oz and lip balm, full size.

Small nail polish, L'oreal

And the item they will send in few days : Doux Me Anti wrinkle &amp; radiance Face Cream, I hope full size, RV $ 42. The value of January box around $80.}


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm excited!!!


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Jan 26, 2015)

Green tea?! YEs, I'm running low! It's out for delivery right now, I hope I got the same stuff!


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 26, 2015)

Mine's out for delivery!


----------



## aniadania (Jan 26, 2015)

Green tea is also my favorite. And now I can combine it with 2 other things from my Little Lace Box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am so hopeless, spend last two hours just looking at my goodies from Frenchbox and LLB!


----------



## MET (Jan 26, 2015)

Boo to the USPS :bringiton:     I figured it would be delayed because of the NE blizzard but when I checked on tracking the update was that they did not deliver it because the recipient was not home.  Hello, home all day ... don't just make things up (like left notice where there's none to be found).   :angry:


----------



## Mermaid35 (Jan 26, 2015)

Mine's delivered.  I can't wait to get home!


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm on the west coast and won't be home for hours! I hope someone post pictures! Curious if there are any variations.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Jan 26, 2015)

Mine came today. Included:

Panier des send lotion in energizing verbena $8 - LOVE!!!!!!

Panier des sens Organic lip balm in Honey $12

Kiusmi Tea in jasmine green tea $5

LOreal crackle top coat in 813 Royal Silverware $5.99

Potiron candle $12 - has a very fresh linen scent, I love that it's not sweet smelling


----------



## MET (Jan 26, 2015)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> PrettyAndWitty, on 26 Jan 2015 - 7:13 PM, said:
> Mine came today. Included:
> 
> Panier des send lotion in energizing verbena $8 - LOVE!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 26, 2015)

Plus there's supposed to be another item shipped later. Looks like a great box!

Thank you!


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Jan 26, 2015)

Its a nice box! It's making me think about subscribing again for next month. Part of me was hoping this box would suck so I wouldn't regret canceling. Lol!

The missing product is Doux Me Hydration and Energy Face Care cream (Soupçon d'insouciance). The value is $38 for 1.35 oz.

I'm excited for it to get here so I can try it out.


----------



## Mermaid35 (Jan 26, 2015)

I got the same box PrettyandWitty except my tea is Prince Wladimir.  

My missing product is the Doux Me Anti-Wrinkle, Dark Spot correction &amp; Firmness Face Cream. 

This box is so nice.  I'm glad I've got the annual sub!


----------



## aniadania (Jan 26, 2015)

I am thinking of getting annual instead of monthly. I just can't let this box go and annual is cheaper...


----------



## Deareux (Jan 26, 2015)

I got my box today and I love it! I got the Prince Vladamir tea, which is great since I love Kusmi teas! I'm going to get the Energy face cream whenever it gets here. I love the candle too, it smells really nice.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Jan 26, 2015)

Love love love the box this month! I tried &amp; love the lip balm &amp; lotion. The chic little candle is going in the guest room. The tea (jasmine) &amp; polish(vendome pearl) I'm probably going to put in the gift/swap pile, but they are nice. And I'm getting the spot corrector cream (perfect for me). A bit beauty heavy, but could not be more pleased with this little box!


----------



## Christine Kim (Jan 27, 2015)

My box arrived too!
 
- Lotion in Relaxing Lavender
- Lip balm in Honey 
- Kusmi Tea in Jasmine Green 
- L’oreal polish in Vendome Emerald
- Potiron candle


----------



## MET (Jan 27, 2015)

My box just arrived and I received the same contents as Deareux.  I really like this box and am going to bite the bullet and go with the annual subscription.


----------



## Manon Burns (Jan 28, 2015)

I really like the Rose hand cream and lip balm in mine, but I can't justify continuing to get the box when I just don't use half of it, in this case the orange nail polish/candle/tea aren't really for me. Something is urging me to stick around, but I'm not sure why.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Jan 28, 2015)

MET said:


> Boo to the USPS :bringiton:     I figured it would be delayed because of the NE blizzard but when I checked on tracking the update was that they did not deliver it because the recipient was not home.  Hello, home all day ... don't just make things up (like left notice where there's none to be found).   :angry:


NYC here, they did this to me! Didn't even come to my block. They could have updated it "delayed" and I would have understood, but they wrote "Receptacle blocked, notice left" and 1. My mailbox was NOT blocked and 2. No notice! Like don't lie!! I waited around all damn day stalking my tracking. (This was before classes started again today and I didn't have work, haha.) 

But I did finally get it today

AND GUYS I ABSOLUTELY LOVE THIS MONTH'S BOX

LIKE

I ACTUALLY LOVE EVERY ITEM IN THE BOX, Not even including the one I'm waiting on! I absolutely love everything, it's all right up my alley! I am a tea addict (and was low on green tea, and my new one smells divine!) 

and I'm a candle addict

and I REALLY wanted the L'Occitane hand creme in Lavender but was putting off purchasing, then I got the hand creme in this box which is great!

And the scent

I got is

Lavender!!!!! Are they spying on me?!


----------



## MET (Feb 3, 2015)

I received the Doux me Infinie Sagess cream yesterday and I really like the feel of it on my skin.  January's box was definitely a hit!


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 4, 2015)

WOW - So impressed with the customer service at Frenchbox! First of all... loved the January box!! The late arrival item for me was the Doux Me Anti-Wrinkle, Dark Spot Correction. (I'm 43, so I welcome any anti-aging products)

Well, I did feel bad about them spending additional money to send a separate package and emailed them that it could be included in my next box. Of course I knew that keeping track of who to mail it to immediately and who would wait for next month could be an administrative hassle, so I wasn't surprised when I received a package from Frenchbox today.

I was surprised by this.... apparently the Doux Me product described in my January pamphlet was no longer available. So they sent me a different Doux Me product, the Face Care anti-wrinkle &amp; radiance. The product is the same size (1.35 oz.) as the one I was supposed to get. And to me a perfectly acceptable replacement. But, they also included a 1.68 oz. tube of the Pier Auge Mask from a previous box... and a handwritten note explaining the replacement.

Really impressed..... Frenchbox really went above and beyond!!!!


----------



## aniadania (Feb 4, 2015)

Wow, that is really something! Extra mask! They did it very well this month. I will use every single item, actually I even like nail polish, it went on very smooth and dry quickly.


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 4, 2015)

I'll use everything too! Although, I did have to buy a tea infuser to try the tea that was included. My nail polish was a shade of purple that I (surprisingly) didn't already have. I already used it. I like the formula.


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 4, 2015)

OMG, finally tried the honey lip balm! It is awesome. Smells amazing. I'll need more of this!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Feb 18, 2015)

I got my shipping email for the Feb box &amp; mine is supposed to arrive Thursday!


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 18, 2015)

QuixoticGirly said:


> I got my shipping email for the Feb box &amp; mine is supposed to arrive Thursday!


Me too!!!!  Guess everything had their passports in order this month.


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 18, 2015)

Boxes are insured for $100. I think it was the same last month.


----------



## vanstoj (Feb 18, 2015)

I love Frenchbox!  I finally broke down and ordered the yearly subscription.  I have been pleased with all my boxes.  I hope Oui Please is good this time.  I noticed they do't seem to have as many brands as last time and took down one of the purse brands.  Here's hoping it is as great as last time.


----------



## aniadania (Feb 18, 2015)

I canceled my monthly subscription and ordered annual one. I don't have a shipping email for February, I hope I will get a box! I have been with them since box nr 1, so I would be so disappointed if I missed a box because of cancelation :-/


----------



## vanstoj (Feb 18, 2015)

if you email them, they should make sure that you don't miss a box.  I actually did my annual after the 1st of the month, but they were able to refund my monthly fee and get me the February box on my annual subscription.  I have had good customer service with them.


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm so excited to see what's in this month's box! Hoping for some chocolate! I'd love to see pictures when someone gets theirs. I'm on the west coast, so I'll be getting mine later in the day.


----------



## vanstoj (Feb 19, 2015)

Got my box.  Very disappointing!  I have loved this sub from the beginning but this month is just bade.  If you had any idea that anything like what was pictured in the spoiler would be in the box, then you would be wrong.  Walmart items this time.  I am going to post on their facebook page.


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 19, 2015)

vanstoj said:


> Got my box.  Very disappointing!  I have loved this sub from the beginning but this month is just bade.  If you had any idea that anything like what was pictured in the spoiler would be in the box, then you would be wrong.  Walmart items this time.  I am going to post on their facebook page.


What's in the box??? Can you post a picture???


----------



## aniadania (Feb 19, 2015)

vanstoj said:


> Got my box. Very disappointing! I have loved this sub from the beginning but this month is just bade. If you had any idea that anything like what was pictured in the spoiler would be in the box, then you would be wrong. Walmart items this time. I am going to post on their facebook page.


Yes, tell us what is in the box. Or send picture! I feel sad box is so bad... I just committed to one year! :-/


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Feb 19, 2015)

vanstoj said:


> Got my box.  Very disappointing!  I have loved this sub from the beginning but this month is just bade.  If you had any idea that anything like what was pictured in the spoiler would be in the box, then you would be wrong.  Walmart items this time.  I am going to post on their facebook page.


Walmart  items ? I thought they send things from france


----------



## PA Anna (Feb 19, 2015)

vanstoj said:


> Got my box.  Very disappointing!  I have loved this sub from the beginning but this month is just bade.  If you had any idea that anything like what was pictured in the spoiler would be in the box, then you would be wrong.  Walmart items this time.  I am going to post on their facebook page.


I read elsewhere about the Feb box. I don't regret my decision to cancel my sub. I don't want to post what I read, because I didn't receive it myself. @@vanstoj Come back and post it!


----------



## vanstoj (Feb 19, 2015)

Ok, since it says spoiler in the topic thread- a nail file (looks like it might be from Oriental Trading), 1 oz. alexis face serum (nicest item), Little heart bath beads (pretty generic), L'oreal nail art (I got confetti) and L'oreal color riche lipstick. 5 items, the serum may be from France but everything else can be bought at Walmart  I just signed up for  a year and I have always enjoyed French box and thought it was the a good value for the money. The customer service has also been great.   This is not up to previous standards.  Hoping for better next month.  I don't think I need to post pictures, just visit your local Walmart and you can find 4 of the 5 items.  I think my entire box is going up for trade.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Feb 19, 2015)

MSA has a review of the box up. It looks pretty bad this month. :/


----------



## MET (Feb 19, 2015)

Received my box today - definitely had better.  Exactly the same items as @vanstoj.   Once I figure out how to upload a picture or 2 I will.


----------



## mks8372 (Feb 19, 2015)

This was my first month and......yuck!  I have been trying to figure out how to upload a picture but havent been able to figure it out....I received similar items to what MSA posted except my skincare is "serum excel radiance"....the lipstick looks like something I would have found at the dollar store where it has the packaging that was used in other countries...and in this case is yellowing with age  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  not too impressed so far but may give it one more month to see if things improve?


----------



## MET (Feb 19, 2015)

MSA has the pictures and full review on her site.


----------



## aniadania (Feb 19, 2015)

So sad... last month was great, this month is the worse one since they started. I didn't expect that at all. I don't know what to think, especially that I just prepaid for 12 boxes...


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 19, 2015)

Frenchbox needs to understand the appeal of their branding is that we can get items we can't normally find in the US.

That being said... was hoping for the Vitamin C serum MSA got, I received the radiance serum. That's fine too, I'll use it. Bath beads look really cheap. Nail stickers, not for me. I have odd shaped nails.  Nail file, I only use glass nail files, I'll give this away. The lipstick is at least a color I'd use, but this is something I could walk up the street and get at CVS. 

Like others have mentioned, the lipstick packaging looks dated. I checked the batch code, the production date is Jan 2013.


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 19, 2015)

Guys... to check the production date of your lipstick, the site is checkfresh.com  Enter the brand and the batch code. You should see the batch code on the sticker on the back. It's two digits, a letter, and three digits. Mine is 16K100.


----------



## PA Anna (Feb 19, 2015)

I don't understand what happened to them this month. I cancelled in December to cut back on my subs and because I was concern that some beauty items I received I could not locate on the internet. The curation doesn't reflect their past boxes.

Also I don't see the serum for sale on the website.  I found a couple reviews about the serum from 2011/2012.  It was first available on the Amazon french website in 2010 and is not currently available. C serums degrade over time especially when exposed to light.

This makes me wonder if they are buying off of Alibaba or excess lots from a company.


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 20, 2015)

Wow, they're taking a beating on Facebook. 

I cancelled. I feel bad for the people that have annual subscriptions.


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 20, 2015)

Check out this review on Subscriptionista.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 20, 2015)

wow, I hope this doesn't turn out to be like some of the other boxes that have gone down with problems of sending old and expired products on purpose. I was interested in this sub when it started but didn't sign up. The beginning boxes looked promising. Now I'm glad I didn't. Maybe they can still pull through somehow but this is not looking good for them. Feel sorry for anyone who is a current subscriber.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> Luckily we can discuss this here and alert everyone about the problems.


----------



## Mermaid35 (Feb 20, 2015)

My lipstick didn't come in packaging so I can't tell how old it is.  

Seems like Frenchbox could have saved that Doux Me product they had to ship late and just add it to this box to soften the blow a bit.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Feb 20, 2015)

I wouldn't use the serum it was made in china and it has no box to show ingredients or expiration date. Be careful girls


----------



## mks8372 (Feb 20, 2015)

MissKris17 said:


> Check out this review on Subscriptionista.


That review was spot on (and I like her humor).  I found myself feeling the same way as I began to pull items out of the box, thinking there had to be something in there more impressive than the nail file!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Feb 20, 2015)

mks8372 said:


> That review was spot on (and I like her humor).  I found myself feeling the same way as I began to pull items out of the box, thinking there had to be something in there more impressive than the nail file!


 I do like the nail file   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## raisin (Feb 20, 2015)

MissKris17 said:


> Check out this review on Subscriptionista.


Yes! I love this review lol... I hope she reviews a lot more boxes. This is kind of review blog is so refreshing, I'd read it daily if she posts that often


----------



## mks8372 (Feb 21, 2015)

I just received an email from Frenchbox stating to NOT USE the lipstick or serum from this box.....

I wonder how it will be handled.....see the email info below....

_     February 2015 FrenchBox - Important_

_Do not use this month’s Serum and Liptstick._

_Dear February subscribers,_

_IMPORTANT_

_We were notified that certain products in the February 2015 FrenchBox may be close to or past their suggested use date: (1) Serum bottle (White Radiance or Orange Booster) and (2) some of the Color Riche Lipsticks. _

_As a precaution, we ask everyone who has received our February box to not use the Serum and the Lipstick._

_TO OUR VALUED SUBSCRIBERS_

_We sincerely apologize for this situation and we are doing everything in our power to rectify this as rapidly as possible._

_Our subscribers’ satisfaction is a top priority and we are working on a solution to make this right to all our February subscribers._

_Please trust that we will have very open communication about this until this is resolved._


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm getting a bad feeling about this box.

This is a lot of issues to have so soon!  And they should have KNOWN not to include aged L'Oreal lipstick. 

It sounds waaay too much like they're searching for bargain basement finds to fill their box and that doesn't make me happy.

They should have lined up more brands before they opened up shop, I think.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MET (Feb 21, 2015)

I know a lot of people will disagree with me but I actually felt bad for them.  While they made a bad decision to send out the lousy box the reaction on social media was out of control with so many brutal/nasty comments.  I have never had any problems with French Box Customer Service and if you hated the box so much then why not contact them instead of going crazy on FB/Twitter...


----------



## MoiSurtout (Feb 21, 2015)

I felt a little badly for them with the Lido box because it was just an unpopular selection, and they're still fairly new. I saw it as a misstep they'd learn from. This is different though – they must have known they were selling expired product. I'm glad I unsubbed a while back, as there is no way I would ever give them money again. If I'd paid for an annual sub, I'd be pushing hard for a refund or chargeback.

I do hope they recover, it just won't be with my money. I still think it's a great idea for a box, and there isn't another one quite like it. I remember BoxyCharm was criticised early on for sending bargain bin stuff, and they managed to turn around and have lasted longer than I initially expected. I wouldn't write FrenchBox off just yet, but it's not looking good.


----------



## mks8372 (Feb 21, 2015)

I agree that they knew what they were sending out....what I can't figure out is how they couldn't have foreseen the response?  I hate to see people get ugly on social media, it scares me and shakes my faith in the human race, lol.....I may be exaggerating a bit but I think you get my point  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm a bit torn because this was my first box so I was pretty excited about it (thus the long fall into disappointment) but I may give it one more month to see if things turn around....I'm rooting for them!


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 21, 2015)

What has struck me as odd for awhile is that most sub boxes seem to have a relationship with the product vendors where the sub box will get products at a discounted price for the subscriptions and then subscribers can buy more from the company through the sub box site or using a code provided. Basically, the sub box gets the items in hopes that the product vendors will get more customers. But, this isn't what's happening here. With the exception of one brand, their store only has item that are leftovers from previous boxes. And I've only seen one coupon code for Pier Auge through Amazon. This makes me think they don't really have a relationship with these brands and are buying products on a discount site (as mentioned earlier in this thread) and not getting them directly from the source. Certainly sounds like they didn't get the serums directly from the company that produced them. So was the plan all along to buy frenchish stuff from questionable sources and pass it off as the real thing?

I don't want anyone to fail. But this box just makes me angry. Great that they told people not to use the products, but they never should have been sent out to begin with.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 21, 2015)

We have unfortunately seen this practice with a lot of box companies that have come and gone. They buy cheap/expired lots of makeup and skin care and send them off to people in hopes of making quick money. Some have turned out to be flat out scams and some have had problems but have made it better. It's tough to know with so many new subscriptions companies which ones are legitimate and have brand relationships and which ones are just out there to scam or other wise fraud people. I guess time will tell with this one. It's good that they are at least telling people not to use the products. That's a good sign compared to some of the boxes that turned out to be scams where they never admitted to sending expired/bad products.


----------



## vanstoj (Feb 21, 2015)

I bought a year's subscription last month after having been month to month for 5 months.  I am so disappointed in this month and expressed that to the company in an email.  I Hope that they can recover from this.  Some companies have been able to recover from disaster (Escape monthly's Puerto Rico box and apparently boxycharm) and some have been able to take feedback given to them and do a great job of improving their boxes (Yogi surprise).  I hope that French box can recover from this and continue on, however, this appears to be as bad as the Blue velveteen and Whimsey situations.  I think their best bet may be to associate with a famous French firm that perhaps can help them with connections.


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 3, 2015)

The following message was posted to Frenchbox's Facebook page today:

A quick update from FrenchBox:

We we will be communicating with our existing subscribers by email over the next 48 hours to provide a detailed update on their subscription status.
Pre-paid subscribers and people who purchased a gift subscription will be contacted individually with more details that address their specific situations.

...
February subscribers will be sent the two replacement products next week. We will post complete product information on our website when they ship.

We have resumed customer service; if you have sent us an email in the last 10 days, we will reply to you by the end of the week.

We thank you again for your patience.


----------



## mks8372 (Mar 16, 2015)

I couldn't copy and paste the product photos so that they weren't HUGE but here is a description of the replacement products for the February box.

These replacement products share a common point: an enchanting smell!

* An exotic and delicate amber &amp; vanilla hands scrub from *La Sultane de Saba*.
* A shower gel scented with *Lanvin*‘s timeless and elegant fragrance.

I checked my tracking and they were delivered today but I am at work so can't check them out until later  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Look pretty nice, I am intrigued by the hand scrub!


----------



## MET (Mar 24, 2015)

I finally received my replacement products (they were misplaced by the Post Office) and I have to say both products smell incredible !  If the hand scrub works I will be definitely buy more just for the scent.


----------



## MissKris17 (Mar 25, 2015)

MET said:


> I finally received my replacement products (they were misplaced by the Post Office) and I have to say both products smell incredible !  If the hand scrub works I will be definitely buy more just for the scent.


I really like the scent of the hand scrub. My husband loves the scent of the shower gel. He commented on how good I smelled after I used it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Barbie Allen (Apr 8, 2015)

Has anyone heard from French Box???  

Almost 1 month with no Face Book posts when that was their main means of communication is concerning!


----------



## MissKris17 (Apr 8, 2015)

Barbie Allen said:


> Has anyone heard from French Box???
> 
> Almost 1 month with no Face Book posts when that was their main means of communication is concerning!


If it were my business and I planned on keeping it open, I think I'd be making regular posts to keep people interested and bury the negative posts in the timeline. But that's just me.

I cancelled my sub but am still following this topic cause I'm curious about what will happen.


----------



## Barbie Allen (Apr 9, 2015)

I have a very bad feeling about French Box going under at this point.

They finally answered a girl's post from a few days ago. She asked about her anual account and they told her to contact them via email for a refund.

To me this means they are getting ready to shut their doors and people with annual subs should get their refunds while they still can because companies do sometimes run with peoples money (Bondi comes to mind) and then they will need to file disputes with their credit card companies.

**UPDATE** My info isn't true, was just a feeling I was getting so don't think it's legIT&gt; They have responded that they are working on next months box right now.


----------



## Barbie Allen (Apr 9, 2015)

Right after I posted my above comment I had gotten a reply to a comment I posted on Facebook asking for a status on their company. They said they are still a company, not closing, and 'hard at work making improvements' and will send an update soon.

Meh.


----------



## aniadania (Apr 9, 2015)

Barbie Allen said:


> I have a very bad feeling about French Box going under at this point.
> 
> They finally answered a girl's post from a few days ago. She asked about her anual account and they told her to contact them via email for a refund.
> 
> To me this means they are getting ready to shut their doors and people with annual subs should get their refunds while they still can because companies do sometimes run with peoples money (Bondi comes to mind) and then they will need to file disputes with their credit card companies.


After I read your post I got afraid of loosing my money so I wrote to them asking for refund. They answered right away and told me they can refund me today and ask if it is my final decision. They are not going out of business and putting 30% extra on my annual sub. New box will be send next month.


----------



## Barbie Allen (Apr 9, 2015)

aniadania said:


> After I read your post I got afraid of loosing my money so I wrote to them asking for refund. They answered right away and told me they can refund me today and ask if it is my final decision. They are not going out of business and putting 30% extra on my annual sub. New box will be send next month.


Yeah I am glad to see them finally responding about the issue but I still have my doubts. I don't want to be down on them but they broke their trust with me. I'd take my money back and run. I did update my initial post though so people wouldn't think they are shutting down thanks to what I said. But regardless I still don't trust them.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 9, 2015)

Wow that's crazy to spread rumours about them closing you should edit or delete that post.


----------



## Barbie Allen (Apr 9, 2015)

sparklesgirl said:


> Wow that's crazy to spread rumours about them closing you should edit or delete that post.


I already had done that but thanks. And I don't really feel bad because they sent me smelly old products. lol


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 9, 2015)

Barbie Allen said:


> I already had done that but thanks. And I don't really feel bad because they sent me smelly old products. lol


  LMAO


----------



## MET (Apr 9, 2015)

I for one am still in - they fixed their mistakes and the replacement products are great!  I hope they are able to turn this around. 

PS - if I were to judge a Company's viability by their lack of customer service then several very well known subscription boxes should have gone under a while ago.


----------



## aniadania (Apr 9, 2015)

I didn't cancel. They wrote they plan to send only great boxes from now on. I am actually excited for the next box!


----------



## Fashion Diva (Apr 13, 2015)

I saw a comment on MSA today staying that the replacement products were also old/expired. One dated back to 2011? The comment referenced a prior discussion but didn't say where it happened (here, MSA?) or when. But the claim is that someone contacted one of the two companies and they confirmed the product was very old stock. Someone else apparently checked out the Lanvin as well and found out it was also no longer made. I had only gotten 2 boxes then cancelled after the last one. I would want confirmation of the age/origin of both items before I resubscribed, especially since there's an allegation that they replaced expired items with old stock.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Apr 14, 2015)

I personally will be staying far away from this box until they can build up some integrity. The last box that they sent out was junk and they had issues with a few of the prior boxes and the box before the disaster box had sketchy nail polish in it too. They knew what they were doing and rather than being forthcoming and honest (Skandicrush box, LLB are examples that come to mind) and saying that they need to change their business model and/or take a break they just screwed their customers over instead and then feigned ignorance about the whole ordeal. 

The people that run French Box are dishonest. When a company (or a person for that matter) shows you who they are, believe them.


----------



## aniadania (May 15, 2015)

French Box is shipping next week. The theme is "The Cannes Film Festival " In email they say about "an array of aromas, skincare and unique memorabilia"


----------



## Saiza (May 15, 2015)

I just got an email from Frenchbox today saying they aren't taking on new subscribers, but they're offering old subscribers a chance for this month's box which ships next week. I used to subscribe, but luckily my credit card was somehow declined and I missed the February box disaster. I haven't updated my credit card info yet, but I'm thinking about signing up... But now it's $36 and it should be a great box to make up for the disastrous February box.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (May 15, 2015)

I decided to give them another shot. I really loved this box for a few months &amp; it took the place of Glossybox for me, but if it's not the French version of Popsugar at that price, I'll be done.


----------



## PA Anna (May 15, 2015)

I'm curious about it. I can't decide.


----------



## Krnlaux (May 17, 2015)

I'm giving them one more try - I think they got in over their heads, and are trying to move forward.  We shall see...


----------



## QuixoticGirly (May 20, 2015)

Has anyone received a shipping notification yet?


----------



## cpl100 (May 20, 2015)

QuixoticGirly said:


> Has anyone received a shipping notification yet?


I haven't.


----------



## PA Anna (May 21, 2015)

I'm curious to see the new box.


----------



## cpl100 (May 22, 2015)

I just got a notice on my USPS account that it will be delivered tomorrow!


----------



## cpl100 (May 22, 2015)

I got my box.  There is no information card in it so I am not sure of all the values.  Here are the main items:

Marilou Bio night cream:  http://www.laboutiquedalexis.com/organic-night-cream.htm

Institut Karaite Lip Gloss:  http://www.institutkariteparis.com/boutique/fiche_produit.cfm?ref=IK0210&amp;type=54&amp;code_lg=lg_fr&amp;num=211

Payot Body Scrub 25 ML (not 200 ML size in link):

 http://www.beautybay.com/bathbody/payot/gommageamandebodyscrub/

Fab &amp; Co Soap:  http://www.fabandcosoap.com/

Golden Palmtree bookmark (made in Korea):  http://www.amazon.com/Nano-Zizzle-Golden-Elegant-Bookmark/dp/B00UJMJTYW

There also is an old postcard from Cannes and a plastic key chain that I can't really find online.  And there is the large postcard that has accompanied all other FrenchBoxes (it's cute).  No recipe this time and no folded identification card/list.


----------



## Mermaid35 (May 22, 2015)

Which Fab+Co soap scent did you get?  They are so cute!


----------



## cpl100 (May 22, 2015)

Mermaid35 said:


> Which Fab+Co soap scent did you get?  They are so cute!


Unfortunately I got the rose/gardenia but am allergic to roses.  It smells divine, though.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 22, 2015)

Box looks like the value is good


----------



## QuixoticGirly (May 22, 2015)

Thanks for sharing! The box looks nice &amp; it's a good value. But, for the price increase to $36 I was hoping for more than just a beauty box. I think I'm out, but I'll probably still stalk the thread. I'm glad they came through, it's just not for me. Think I'll just stick with my annual OuiPlease sub for now.


----------



## Mermaid35 (May 22, 2015)

The rose / gardenia soap is very pretty pink/white combo but I'm hoping for the marine &amp; cucumber bar.


----------



## cpl100 (May 22, 2015)

QuixoticGirly said:


> Thanks for sharing! The box looks nice &amp; it's a good value. But, for the price increase to $36 I was hoping for more than just a beauty box. I think I'm out, but I'll probably still stalk the thread. I'm glad they came through, it's just not for me. Think I'll just stick with my annual OuiPlease sub for now.


I agree.


----------



## Saiza (May 23, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> I got my box.  There is no information card in it so I am not sure of all the values.  Here are the main items:
> 
> Marilou Bio night cream:  http://www.laboutiquedalexis.com/organic-night-cream.htm
> 
> ...


I got the same products, the lipgloss I got is 101 Passion, it's a darker pink, the soap scent I got is honey and almond which smells good, but I don't use bars of soap. I liked the old postcard of Cannes and the keychain is kinda cool. It's weird there isn't an info card at all. I think for $36 I was expecting a lot more like Popsugar or Little Lace Box. It seems like an average $24 box I would've gotten before. I think I was expecting something a lot more glamorous, a nice red lipstick, maybe a earrings or a necklace. It's a nice box, just not sure it's worth $36 for me.


----------



## penny13 (May 23, 2015)

I only got the cream, scrub, gloss, and soap. Missing the other bits. I think I'm done.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (May 23, 2015)

I just got my box in person &amp; I've changed my mind. The value is not there. I didn't realize the scrub &amp; cream would both be sample sizes. I like the soap or it can be gifted &amp; the lipgloss is cute, but the rest...sample sizes like a $10 Birchbox, only I paid $36. The keychain is made in Korea. The used vintage postcard is kind of cool &amp; might be fun in a little frame, but I don't consider it of any value. I thought the key chain was cool until I took it out &amp; it says CHINA on the plastic casing. Kind of ruins the "French" feel. I too was expecting more of a popsugar type box or at least full sizes &amp; for Frenchbox items to actually be from France? I don't know...call me crazy. And this was the come back box, hmmm. I already cancelled.


----------



## aniadania (May 26, 2015)

They sent an email with info on every product in Cannes Box. Did you read it? So much details! I also like to get the info card, but it was actually very interesting read, and so much info could never be put on those cards...


----------



## cpl100 (May 26, 2015)

QuixoticGirly said:


> Thanks for sharing! The box looks nice &amp; it's a good value. But, for the price increase to $36 I was hoping for more than just a beauty box. I think I'm out, but I'll probably still stalk the thread. I'm glad they came through, it's just not for me. Think I'll just stick with my annual OuiPlease sub for now.


I agree with you.  I have the yearly subscription but if this is the new 'it' I won't be a subscriber after my yearly is done.


----------



## Saiza (May 27, 2015)

QuixoticGirly said:


> I just got my box in person &amp; I've changed my mind. The value is not there. I didn't realize the scrub &amp; cream would both be sample sizes. I like the soap or it can be gifted &amp; the lipgloss is cute, but the rest...sample sizes like a $10 Birchbox, only I paid $36. The keychain is made in Korea. The used vintage postcard is kind of cool &amp; might be fun in a little frame, but I don't consider it of any value. I thought the key chain was cool until I took it out &amp; it says CHINA on the plastic casing. Kind of ruins the "French" feel. I too was expecting more of a popsugar type box or at least full sizes &amp; for Frenchbox items to actually be from France? I don't know...call me crazy. And this was the come back box, hmmm. I already cancelled.


I agree I was expecting something like Popsugar and the made in Korea bookmark was a turnoff for a French box. I liked the postcard and keychain and like the scrub and cream, but they're small. Plus I was really expecting something a lot more glamorous for Cannes.


----------



## Mercury (May 28, 2015)

My favorite thing in this one, besides the actual box itself, was the bookmark, which wasn't even French.  Unfortunately I'm stuck with them for a while longer because I signed up for the year.  I definitely would not be paying $36 for this if I hadn't paid in advance.  The lesson here is sometimes a discount isn't really worth it in the long run.


----------



## Fashion Diva (May 28, 2015)

Wow, that hardly seems worth $20 let alone $36! Sample sizes in a full size priced box? In place of legit products? Never a good thing. I'm fine with samples in addition to but not in lieu of. Made in China/made in Korea junk is worth $0 in a French box to me (really, in any sub box for that matter, unless alibaba starts their own sub; I should bite my tongue). If I had an annual sub I'd definitely request a prorated refund for the balance for boxes yet to be sent.


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 10, 2015)

I hope those with year long subs can cancel and get their money back for the boxes they didn't get. This sub started out so well and then nosedived... :\


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 10, 2015)

This sub and ouiplease both  went downhill.  I have been dealing with both. I do find the customer service on  French box great and Ben has communicated with me and been lovely.  I cannot communicate with ouiplease they don't answer mail  ( at least mine)  I feel Ben from this box really cares and will try to make things right. I wish these boxes would offer refunds to the yearly customers since they are not forfilling there obligations


----------



## cpl100 (Jun 16, 2015)

I have a yearly sub and am so on the fence.  I can't decide whether or not to request a refund or hope it will improve again.


----------



## Saiza (Jul 27, 2015)

Is anyone still subscribed to this box? Has anyone seen the July box yet? I'm super curious to see if it's better than the May box.


----------



## cpl100 (Jul 27, 2015)

I am subscribed for the year.  Did get the July box which definitely was not worth (to me) the new prices.


----------



## Saiza (Jul 28, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> I am subscribed for the year.  Did get the July box which definitely was not worth (to me) the new prices.


What was in the July box?


----------



## Cindy Faulkner (Jul 31, 2015)

having read on the facebook page they said on I believe 25 july someone asked about july box release and they said within the next two weeks this does not sound good got a feeling they are gonna go under


----------



## cpl100 (Jul 31, 2015)

Saiza said:


> What was in the July box?


I was mistakenly thinking of the May box.  Sorry!


----------



## aniadania (Aug 1, 2015)

I have gotten email from Frenchbox. Next box will ship 3rd week of August. They pushed the date back, waiting for some extra product for this box. And we will get email where we can choose design of it... maybe somebody can copy this mail, I can't on my phone...


----------



## aniadania (Aug 13, 2015)

I got the mail with choices!

Beauty products are really nice! Everything from Durance : two choices of eau de toilette, three choices of hand cream, three of body lotions, four of nourishing body oils, few essential oils and guests soaps. Full sizes I think.

Then there is a choice of 6 different pictures of Paris / oil picking etc.

I chose picture with Champs-Elysées and body oil with oil olive and honey.


----------



## cpl100 (Aug 22, 2015)

My (supposedly July) box is due to arrive today.  We shall see.....


----------



## aniadania (Aug 22, 2015)

My too. It is in my local post office right now...


----------



## aniadania (Aug 22, 2015)

FrenchBox is here :


----------



## RaeW (Aug 22, 2015)

A 3  4 color pen from France?  wow.


----------



## thetintiara (Aug 22, 2015)

1.76 oz cookies 8 cookies
http://www.amazon.com/Pierre-Biscuiterie-French-Butter-Cookies/dp/B0050F39YE
 
everyone got to choose a beauty item in their box mine was 10.1 oz pump body cream
DURANCE
 


Cosmetics






 
View on www.duranceusa.com
Preview by Yahoo
 
 


 
1 thick cotton towel, design was choice offered in email
French Brand | Kitchen Linens, Tea Towels &amp; Place Mats | Torchons et Bouchons
 
 
 ​


 

 

 

 

 

View on www.french-brand.com
Preview by Yahoo
 
 


 
1 single pen
Products
 
 
 ​


 
 
 
 
 

Products
4-Color ballpoint pen, convenience in one pen






 
View on www.bicworld.com
Preview by Yahoo
 
 


 
1 24 sheet book
Clairefontaine Staple Bound Notebook - Large, French Ruled
 
 
 ​


 
 
 
 
 

Clairefontaine Staple Bound Notebook - Large, French Rul...
Product Description Clairefontaine is known for its paper with the perfect satin finish for maximum smoothness in writing.






 
View on www.shopwritersbloc...
Preview by Yahoo
 
 


 
The last item is a small rolled "poster" titled notre dame cathedral at dusk by benh lieu song (note the photo showing in the link is not the one included in the wiki the correct photo is titled "Notre-Dame cathedral, on _île de la Cité_, in Paris"
User:Benh - Wikimedia Commons
 
 
 ​


 

 

 

 

 



My name is Benh LIEU SONG, and I live in the suburbs of Paris. I scarcely contribute by uploading pictures and sharing my opinion on FPC My Useful Links[edit] Wiki...






 
View on commons.wikimedia.org
Preview by Yahoo


----------



## Saiza (Aug 24, 2015)

thetintiara said:


> 1.76 oz cookies 8 cookies
> http://www.amazon.com/Pierre-Biscuiterie-French-Butter-Cookies/dp/B0050F39YE
> 
> everyone got to choose a beauty item in their box mine was 10.1 oz pump body cream
> ...


Thanks for sharing! I've been curious as to what would be in the box since their re-launch. Can't say I miss the box or not happy I canceled. I did like the box till their disastrous February box. The value isn't there for me either since they upped the price.


----------



## Mercury (Aug 24, 2015)

The Bic Pen was ridiculous to include in a French Box.  The poster was a joke.  The notebook wasn't much better.  I haven't tried the cookies yet, so in total, the only things that were ok about this box were the ones they let us choose, and even that they got wrong, they sent me Poppy when I requested Fig.  I get that they were trying to carry out a theme, but this was a fail for me.  I wish there was something in the shop that I wanted enough to spend the balance of my annual sub on, but I just keep waiting it out, hoping it'll get better.  I do still like the actual box it's packaged in, not $36 worth of like, but it's a nice box.


----------



## Mermaid35 (Aug 24, 2015)

I loved the August box.  The poster of Notre Dame is gorgeous and very well done.  The tea towel is so cute and I want to buy more of them.  The notebook is really interesting.  I plan to go the website and read more about how school kids use it.  I love the BIC.  I always wanted one when I was a kid but it's not the kind of thing I would buy myself.  Hopefully I can get to use it before one of my kids runs off with it.  I got the Olive Oil Hand and body creme.  It's big!  Glad I picked it.  I'm really pleased with the whole box this month.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 4, 2015)

I wish I got this box as I want the Torchons &amp; Bouchons towel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 25, 2015)

Is there a trades list anywhere for this box?  I'm still looking for the towels  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 25, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> Is there a trades list anywhere for this box?  I'm still looking for the towels  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


I looked and didn't see one so I created one. Thanks for pointing out we need one! Here it is https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/138096-frenchbox-swaps/


----------



## cpl100 (Oct 4, 2015)

Does anyone have a clue when the next box ships?  I tried posting on their FB page and Twitter.  VERY annoyed that neither post was 'published' nor any answer given.


----------



## somabis1 (Oct 24, 2015)

Has anyone saw any recent box from them?


----------



## aniadania (Oct 24, 2015)

I wrote to them on Fb yesterday. In few days we will get email with choices, and box will be sent late next week.


----------



## Audrey Miles (Oct 31, 2015)

I am hoping this subscription doesn't end but I have seen a huge decline in contact by them. I really wish they would start being consistant.


----------



## Saiza (Nov 3, 2015)

I'd love to see what you guys get for the October box! I unsubbed back in January but I really used to like Frenchbox it was great last year.


----------



## aniadania (Nov 3, 2015)

I did get email to personalize my box yesterday. They will send boxes tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aniadania (Nov 3, 2015)

I forgot to mention that there will be food item (I chose vanilla flavor), makeup item, and something with a picture of cute french bulldog on it.


----------



## Martha.Jimenez (Nov 3, 2015)

I hope it's good.  I really love (loved) this box.


----------



## Audrey Miles (Nov 4, 2015)

aniadania said:


> I did get email to personalize my box yesterday. They will send boxes tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



I never got a email from them. Strange.


----------



## aniadania (Nov 4, 2015)

Audrey Miles said:


> I never got a email from them. Strange.


Hmm, write to them a private message on FB, they answer very quick this way! Last time I wrote I got answer literally 5 min later.


----------



## cpl100 (Nov 6, 2015)

Got my shipping notice the other day.  Should be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## aniadania (Nov 9, 2015)

I like Frenchbox this month! Macarons,Sothys anti-aging foundation, moisturizer, shampoo and conditioner, and makeup pouch.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 9, 2015)

aniadania said:


> I like Frenchbox this month! Macarons,Sothys anti-aging foundation, moisturizer, shampoo and conditioner, and makeup pouch.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


OOh! nice.  Any pics anywhere?


----------



## aniadania (Nov 9, 2015)

Here is the photo


----------



## aniadania (Nov 9, 2015)

I tried to eat some Macarons, but it's a baking mix! I had to go to bakery and get an almond croissant instead, lol!


----------



## cpl100 (Nov 9, 2015)

aniadania said:


> I like Frenchbox this month! Macarons,Sothys anti-aging foundation, moisturizer, shampoo and conditioner, and makeup pouch.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Did you notice the literature for the Sothys said it was a thank you for being with them from the early days.  I wonder if only the long-timers got it.  I was more pleased with this box than the past few.


----------



## aniadania (Nov 9, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> Did you notice the literature for the Sothys said it was a thank you for being with them from the early days. I wonder if only the long-timers got it. I was more pleased with this box than the past few.


You are right! I looked in the booklet, Sothys is not listed, but in the last page it says: Bonus product- Sothys or Pier Auge $35-45.

Did you also get foundation?

I like skincare and both Sothys and Pier Auge are high end brands. I would actually like to try face moisturizer from Sothys.


----------



## cpl100 (Nov 10, 2015)

Yes, I got the foundation.  I haven't opened it yet to determine if it's a 'fit', though.


----------



## Cindy Faulkner (Jan 14, 2016)

So I guess they went out of business no postings since November on facebook/weboage


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 14, 2016)

cindyperry2010 said:


> So I guess they went out of business no postings since November on facebook/weboage


wow, that's crazy. Did they notify anyone they were not going to continue?


----------



## vanstoj (Jan 14, 2016)

They are not going out of business as far as I know and in a response to a post on facebook stated that they are preparing the next box to go out at the end of January.  They just do not update their media sites frequently.


----------



## Cindy Faulkner (Jan 14, 2016)

In this day and age that is never a good way to run a business


----------



## aniadania (Jan 14, 2016)

Yes, I also asked about next box and it will be send in January. We will also get a mail with choices.

I agree it's a pity they don't do Facebook much. In the beginning it was a very nice page with beautiful photos, spoiler clues and so on. Now is so sad looking... and the last boxes were nice, they should posted photos to attract new customers at least...


----------



## aniadania (Feb 25, 2016)

Spoiler alert!

It's a "food box". We could choose between apron and two kitchen towels. I chose apron.


----------



## cpl100 (Feb 25, 2016)

I chose kitchen towels.  Already tasted one of the small cookies...not bad but probably not worth the calories.


----------



## vanstoj (Feb 25, 2016)

I chose apron and got the same one as anadania.  Love the idea of the food box.  Interesting selection, though not sure I will be renewing after my subscription is up.  They are trying though,but I definitely am cutting down my subs and since I get Ouiplease, Luxe Provence and Frenchbox, at least one and probably two will have to go. (Just renewed ouiplease which I think is usually the best value for the money).


----------



## Saiza (Mar 21, 2016)

Is this box still going? I can't find any recent reviews of it.


----------



## cpl100 (Mar 22, 2016)

This box is still going though sporadically.  I do not recommend it.


----------

